# Locura por Los Tercios: cómo un cuerpo militar del siglo XVI triunfa entre los jóvenes



## M. Priede (30 Ene 2022)

Se debe a internet, aunque ahí no lo digan, y no a las investigaciones de los años 70 y 80 o a Pérez Reverte. Las universidades, con alguna excepción, han sido factorías de cretinos ideólogos, especialmente en humanidades. Es internet quien ha desatado este interés por la Historia, que ha surgido desde abajo, realmente popular, dado que las academias se dedican a intoxicar. Hace veinte años nadie sabía quién era Blas de Lezo, o de los fracasos estrepitosos de la armada británica frente a la española hasta el XIX, más bien pensábamos que había sido todo lo contrario, porque en España todo estuvo mal desde el principio por no haber dejado que los árabes y su 'riquísima y refinada cultura' nos gobernara. Somos el único país del mundo que una vez islamizado dejó de serlo, y ellos, los musulmanes, no lo olvidan. Hoy, los institutos y universidades siguen en lo mismo, con excepciones. Así que la gente encuentra en Internet la historia que el progretariado no sólo le oculta sino que desconoce, porque encima son de una ignorancia directamente proporcional a su ira.

El camino no está en el cojonismo -es que ya lo veo venir- sino en incorporar el heroísmo de la guerra, que siempre es llamativa, dentro del conocimiento de la Historia; así, cuando los Tercios iban de Milán a combatir en Bruselas y durante 150 años fueron imbatibles, debe entenderse por qué era así y todo lo que trajo aparejado: la incorporación a España de todo el hacer y saber renacentista italiano, que ya había empezado con el Reino de Aragón, pero que se incrementó de manera exponencial en el XVI; de los grandes escritores y pintores, todos ellos enamorados de Italia, desde Cervantes a Velázquez, de los pintores flamencos y su aportación a la pintura española, de la teología, de los conocimientos que España aportó a la Geografía, Cartografía y navegación.

A ver si es verdad que los historiadores, en lugar de dedicarse a la ideología se dedican a investigar: *"Yo me meto en el Archivo de Simancas y soy feliz investigando". *De haber sido así desde hace dos siglos los hispanistas ingleses y franceses no habrían escrito nuestra historia, y a esta culebra colesterólica nunca se le habría pasado por la cabeza escribir cosas como ésta:* (2) Sir Paul Preston y su inventado Holocausto en la edición inglesa: "El Holocausto español: Inquisición y exterminio en la España del siglo XX" | Burbuja.info *

Cuidadín, atentos, porque el progretariado ya está tomando nota y es fácil poner a funcionar a esta gente: *(2) Cristina Seguí, Alvise Pérez y Javier Negre nos explican quiénes son los españoles, con cara, nombre y apellidos que censuran en internet | Burbuja.info* , y del mismo modo que Pío Moa, y otros -totalmente marginados-, destruyeron por completo en el plano historiográfico el mito de la II República, y eso trajo como consecuencia la Ley de Memoria Histórica -ahora Democrática-, ahora a ver qué van a hacer si la Historia de España deja de estar en sus manos, donde todo en España ha estado mal, siendo el nuestro y según ellos un país de pesadilla. Pronto meterán en la cárcel a todo aquel que diga que el país se industrializó y mejoró bajo la dictadura franquista. En la derecha anglómana tampoco andan mancos: * (7) Nuevo libro del evangelista César Vidal sobre la Conquista; apuesta por el indigenismo y acusa a los españoles de crueles, envidiosos y genocidas | Burbuja.info 









Locura por Los Tercios: cómo un cuerpo militar del siglo XVI triunfa entre los jóvenes


De foros a canales de Twitch, tiendas o librerías temáticas. La 'terciomanía' pisa fuerte entre historiadores y aficionados mientras la política intenta ya canalizar ese auge




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## moromierda (30 Ene 2022)

¿E no van pur las pollas como a dochas gemnaseo, amego?


----------



## chemarin (30 Ene 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¿E no van pur las pollas como a dochas gemnaseo, amego?



Este hijo de la gran puta con sus bromitas sin gusto, al puto ignore.


----------



## chemarin (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Se debe a internet, aunque ahí no lo digan, y no a las investigaciones de los años 70 y 80 o a Pérez Reverte. Las universidades, con alguna excepción, han sido factorías de cretinos ideólogos, especialmente en humanidades. Es internet quien ha desatado este interés por la Historia. Ese interés ha surgido desde abajo, realmente popular, dado que las academias se dedican a intoxicar. Hace veinte años nadie sabía quién era Blas de Lezo, o de los fracasos estrepitosos de la armada británica frente a la española hasta el XIX, más bien pensábamos que era todo lo contrario, porque en España todo estuvo mal desde el principio por no haber dejado que los árabes y su 'riquísima y refinada cultura' nos gobernara. Somos el único país del mundo que una vez islamizado dejó de serlo, y ellos, los musulmanes, no lo olvida. Hoy, los institutos y universidades siguen en lo mismo, con excepciones. Así que la gente encuentra en Internet la historia que el progretariado no sólo le oculta sino que desconoce, porque encima son de una ignorancia directamente proporcional a su ira.
> 
> El camino no está en el cojonismo -es que ya lo veo venir- sino en incorporar el heroísmo de la guerra, que siempre es llamativa, dentro del conocimiento de la Historia; así, cuando los Tercios iban de Milán a combatir en Bruselas y durante 150 años fueron imbatibles, debe entenderse por qué era así y todo lo que trajo aparejado: la incorporación a España de todo el hacer y saber renacentista italiano, que ya había empezado con el Reino de Aragón, pero que se incrementó de manera exponencial en el XVI; de los grandes escritores y pintores, todos ellos enamorados de Italia, desde Cervantes a Velázquez, de los pintores flamencos y su aportación a la pintura española, de la teología, de los conocimientos que España aportó a la Geografía, Cartografía y navegación.
> 
> ...



Pues sin cojones poca cosa se puede hacer en la vida, eso o que no sabes ni lo que es eso, que pudiera ser, hay gente que cree que todo se arregla "hablando". Los Tercios no sé yo por qué fueron tan grandes, un buen libro o documental podrían analizarlo, pero de lo que estoy seguro es de que además de estrategia, armas, destreza, organización y similares, también tenían cojones.


----------



## Ultramontano (30 Ene 2022)

Tenían cojones, si. Pero sobretodo tenían honor, razones y buenos ejemplos a seguir.

La mayoría de los soldados que se alistaban a los tercios eran de origen noble. Hidalgos e infanzones sobretodo. Tenían muy claro que lo más importante que poseían era su honor y no estaban dispuestos a perderlo por nada del mundo. Aunque a muchos de nuestros contemporáneos les cueste creerlo eran lo suficientemente creyentes para no temer a la muerte y para creer que la causa por la que luchaban era digna de entregar la vida.

A esto le sumas el hecho de que durante el siglo XVI y XVII hacerse soldado estaba de moda y era lo que hacía la élite intelectual del país, se puede comenzar a entender como pudo un puñado de hombres hacer lo que hicieron tanto tiempo y contra tantos.


----------



## Chino Negro (30 Ene 2022)

Porque esta conectada con la masculinidad española, no lo que tenemos ahora con el feminismo y los moros, la identidad de género incluso el ejército ha traicionado a los hombres muchos escogen sentirse identificados con caballeros andantes de la edad media, a mi me gustan los Samuráis por ejemplo.


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos 

Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...

Pero claro no es epico un campesino pobre que se levantaba para trabajar y tenia que pagar los impuestos al clero y la nobleza, los buenos son los borrachos de las tabernas que tenían espadas y robaban al pueblo ...

Cuanto daño hace el cine y la tele ...

Edito , lo que estamos viendo es lo mismo que hacían los nazis glorificando supuestos pasados;


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Ene 2022)

Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...




Ahora los campesinos han de pagar los 500 millones de euros que nos cuesta la zorra de Montero y el alojamiento de los menas que nos lanza marruecos


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto



Tendrían que hacer una peli de como vivia en 90% del pueblo en la miseria ... pero como todas las peliculas son de soldaditos los tontos se piensas que la vida era eso ...


----------



## xicomalo (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ahora los campesinos han de pagar los 500 millones de euros que nos cuesta la zorra de Montero y el alojamiento de los menas que nos lanza marruecos



Pobres terratenientes de VOX que tienen montones de inmigrantes trabajado para ellos , en el video NO veo un solo español trabajando para que cacique de VOX;

Empresario de VOX en El Ejido Almeria y que tiene inmigrantes trabajando


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli de como vivia en 90% del pueblo en la miseria ... pero como todas las peliculas son de soldaditos los tontos se piensas que la vida era eso ...



Los Tercios españoles molan y son populares, y no solo en España. Revolucionaron la historia militar y vertebraron uno de los mayores imperios de la época y de la historia . Eso es algo objetivo. Todo lo demás es rabiar. Así que te jodes y bailas.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Ene 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¿E no van pur las pollas como a dochas gemnaseo, amego?



Si cambiaras el alias te daba un 'zanks'.


----------



## usuario baneado (30 Ene 2022)

Nada como un hezpañordo que prefería huir del país a ser un siervo y morir saqueando. Luego una vez ya no son útiles, suspensión de pagos,vilipendiados y ejecutados. Como los templarios.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Pobres terratenientes de VOX que tienen montones de inmigrantes trabajado para ellos , en el video NO veo un solo español trabajando para que cacique de VOX;
> 
> Empresario de VOX en El Ejido Almeria y que tiene inmigrantes trabajando



Pues es raro, porque todas las oficinas del INEM y los sindicatos tienen las ofertas de empleo.

Claro que, un rojo está mejor de mariscadas que doblando el lomo, ¿verdad?


----------



## Unomas_75 (30 Ene 2022)

los tercios bien fresquitos vuelven locos a los jovenes


----------



## EGO (30 Ene 2022)

Nos gustan los tercios porque son nuestros, pero yo veo mas interesante el tema de las legiones romanas.

Aparte de las cosas de la guerra construyeron un monton de cosas y muchas ciudades europeas son antiguos campamentos legionarios.


----------



## Sputnik (30 Ene 2022)

Los Tercios, los españoles, (habia otros formados mas bien por mercenarios), luchaban por algo inaudito en la epoca para la mente ramdom media europea, (quitando la nobleza), peleaban por su HONOR, EL DEL REY y sus banderas, un principio ideal de protopatria muy adelantado para su tiempo. Su grito de guerra era "Santiago y cierra España!!", sigue estando vigente hoy dia en unidades militares españolas. Santiago es patron de España y "cierra" significa carga o ataca. Seria como "Santiago con nos que España ataca!"

Por eso cuando no llegaba la paga, los Tercios primero peleaban y luego se quejaban, al contario que los cuerpòs mercenarios que no combatian sin el pecunio por delante.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Tenían cojones, si. Pero sobretodo tenían honor, razones y buenos ejemplos a seguir.
> 
> La mayoría de los soldados que se alistaban a los tercios eran de origen noble. Hidalgos e infanzones sobretodo. Tenían muy claro que lo más importante que poseían era su honor y no estaban dispuestos a perderlo por nada del mundo. Aunque a muchos de nuestros contemporáneos les cueste creerlo eran lo suficientemente creyentes para no temer a la muerte y para creer que la causa por la que luchaban era digna de entregar la vida.
> 
> A esto le sumas el hecho de que durante el siglo XVI y XVII hacerse soldado estaba de moda y era lo que hacía la élite intelectual del país, se puede comenzar a entender como pudo un puñado de hombres hacer lo que hicieron tanto tiempo y contra tantos.



Naturalmente que hace falta valor, pero cuando te quedas sólo con eso tienes a Alatriste, y nada más.

Es cierto que luchaban por su honor; eso traía aparejado las envidias y las luchas por obtener honores, restándole méritos a otros y acrecentando los suyos. Hace unos años leí algo de un historiador italiano que exponía este problema al investigar en la correspondencia de los oficiales y soldados de los tercios.

Al que le gusten los asuntos de armas, bien está; tiene que haber gente para todo, y para ser un soldado de valía hace falta eso, valor. Pero veo que lo están desvinculando del conocimiento de los problemas históricos de fondo, y eso ya me gusta menos


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Ene 2022)

Si son de Cruzcampo, no


----------



## Santolin (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Hijo de puta


----------



## uberales (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Jodido imbécil, si el marketing fascista ponía a los campesinos como algo bueno y algo que proteger. Daba igual si eran alemanes, italianos o españoles. Ni si quiera te has visto Surcos y quieres dar lecciones...


----------



## El Gran Cid (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli de como vivia en 90% del pueblo en la miseria ... pero como todas las peliculas son de soldaditos los tontos se piensas que la vida era eso ...



Tú sabes los días que trabajaba al año un campesino antes de la era industrial, analfabeto?
Tú sabes que los Tercios era el único cuerpo militar de la época en la que alguien sin sangre noble podía ascender hasta puestos de oficial, so ignorante?


----------



## moromierda (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Si cambiaras el alias te daba un 'zanks'.



Piro tudo mondo llama a mi así de a ellos, amego.


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Ene 2022)

Mucho postureo con los tercios pero luego todos unos sinvergüenzas sin honor y siervos del paqvismo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Ene 2022)

La forma de luchar de los tercios y su organización en el fondo es otra expresión del Renacimiento, o sea en última instancia fué un fenómeno cultural porque para establecer como tenían que combatir las formaciones de picas hubo que estudiar la forma de combatir de las falanges griegas antiguas....y sobre las formaciones con armas de fuego hubo estudiosos y teóricos que escribieron tratados sobre cómo utilizarlas mejor y el resultado fueron las formaciones de combate que cubrían todas las situaciones posibles en una batalla: Cuadro de Gente, Cuadro de Terreno, Escuadrón de Doble Frente, de Gran Frente, Prolongado de Gran Frente, Castillo, Mangas Volantes, Mangas Comunes...

La historiografía mentirosa de los progres y el leyendanegrismo ha esparcido durante siglos la falsedad de que los tercios eran algo parecido a toros embistiendo sin mucha planificación y organización detrás , algo así como mucha fuerza y poco cerebro,.... pero lo cierto es que el trabajo intelectual contribuyó lo mismo que la fuerza y los cojones en el éxito de los Tercios....otro cuento de mierda desmontado.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Se debe a internet, aunque ahí no lo digan, y no a las investigaciones de los años 70 y 80 o a Pérez Reverte. Las universidades, con alguna excepción, han sido factorías de cretinos ideólogos, especialmente en humanidades. Es internet quien ha desatado este interés por la Historia, que ha surgido desde abajo, realmente popular, dado que las academias se dedican a intoxicar. Hace veinte años nadie sabía quién era Blas de Lezo, o de los fracasos estrepitosos de la armada británica frente a la española hasta el XIX, más bien pensábamos que había sido todo lo contrario, porque en España todo estuvo mal desde el principio por no haber dejado que los árabes y su 'riquísima y refinada cultura' nos gobernara. Somos el único país del mundo que una vez islamizado dejó de serlo, y ellos, los musulmanes, no lo olvidan. Hoy, los institutos y universidades siguen en lo mismo, con excepciones. Así que la gente encuentra en Internet la historia que el progretariado no sólo le oculta sino que desconoce, porque encima son de una ignorancia directamente proporcional a su ira.
> 
> El camino no está en el cojonismo -es que ya lo veo venir- sino en incorporar el heroísmo de la guerra, que siempre es llamativa, dentro del conocimiento de la Historia; así, cuando los Tercios iban de Milán a combatir en Bruselas y durante 150 años fueron imbatibles, debe entenderse por qué era así y todo lo que trajo aparejado: la incorporación a España de todo el hacer y saber renacentista italiano, que ya había empezado con el Reino de Aragón, pero que se incrementó de manera exponencial en el XVI; de los grandes escritores y pintores, todos ellos enamorados de Italia, desde Cervantes a Velázquez, de los pintores flamencos y su aportación a la pintura española, de la teología, de los conocimientos que España aportó a la Geografía, Cartografía y navegación.
> 
> ...



Toda la razón, de hecho España tiene una historia apasionante de la cual se podrían hacer cientos de buenas pelis y ya ves que el progretariado sólo hace de su derrota de la guerra civil.
Este hilo me encantaba.....




__





hilo de las glorias guerreras de nuestros antepasados, sintamos orgullo de sus gestas


buenos días recordemos pues tiempos pasados donde había honor, gallardía, valor, compañerismo pero sobre todo heroísmo pongamos aquí las gestas guerreras de nuestros antepasados y rindámosles sentido homenaje




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Pues sin cojones poca cosa se puede hacer en la vida, eso o que no sabes ni lo que es eso, que pudiera ser, hay gente que cree que todo se arregla "hablando". Los Tercios no sé yo por qué fueron tan grandes, un buen libro o documental podrían analizarlo, pero de lo que estoy seguro es de que además de estrategia, armas, destreza, organización y similares, también tenían cojones.



En los coches: La potencia sin control no sirve para nada.
En los hombres: Los cojones sin inteligencia no sirven para nada.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto



O en la Batalla de Pavia, donde se capturó al Rey de Francia.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Nos gustan los tercios porque son nuestros, pero yo veo mas interesante el tema de las legiones romanas.
> 
> Aparte de las cosas de la guerra construyeron un monton de cosas y muchas ciudades europeas son antiguos campamentos legionarios.



España construyó en 300 años a toda Iberoamérica ciudades, edificios, carreteras, universidades, fortalezas, etc. Imagínate lo que hubieramos hecho en más tiempo. 200 años más hasta la actualidad y tendríamos un AVE desde Tierra de Fuego hasta Alaska y aeropuertos como para lanzar una "Blitzkrieg" a toda Asia.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La forma de luchar de los tercios y su organización en el fondo es otra expresión del Renacimiento, o sea en última instancia fué un fenómeno cultural porque para establecer como tenían que combatir las formaciones de picas hubo que estudiar la forma de combatir de las falanges griegas antiguas....y sobre las formaciones con armas de fuego hubo estudiosos y teóricos que escribieron tratados sobre cómo utilizarlas mejor y el resultado fueron las formaciones de combate que cubrían todas las situaciones posibles en una batalla: Cuadro de Gente, Cuadro de Terreno, Escuadrón de Doble Frente, de Gran Frente, Prolongado de Gran Frente, Castillo, Mangas Volantes, Mangas Comunes...
> 
> La historiografía mentirosa de los progres y el leyendanegrismo ha esparcido durante siglos la falsedad de que los tercios eran algo parecido a toros embistiendo sin mucha planificación y organización detrás , algo así como mucha fuerza y poco cerebro,.... pero lo cierto es que el trabajo intelectual contribuyó lo mismo que la fuerza y los cojones en el éxito de los Tercios....otro cuento de mierda desmontado.



Efectivamente, había que tener las pelotas de un caballo para practicar "la encamisada" con un frío y humedad de narices y meterte literalmente "en la boca del lobo", no había nada igual, esos tíos eran valientes y sagaces a morir


----------



## M. Priede (30 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> O en la Batalla de Pavia, donde se capturó al Rey de Francia.



Así lo celebraban los Borbones:

(44) De cómo Fernando VII regaló a Napoleón la espada de Francisco I y en pago los franceses profanaron la tumba de Juan de Urbieta, el vasco que lo apresó | Burbuja.info


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Jaja qué inculta y retrasada eres..... anda estúdialos un poquito y cállate el ano que tienes ahí en la cara.
Tus garrapatas socialistas roban a todos los españoles cobardemente. Los tercios eran hombres de honor y de Dios, que luchaban para el beneficio de todos los españoles.
Tus sacos de mierda socialista roban para vivir en Galapagar y salir precisamente de la mugre creada por ellos mismos


----------



## Abrojo (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## HienaHabitual (30 Ene 2022)

No dejes que la realidad estropee una buena historia.


----------



## jota1971 (30 Ene 2022)

Abundando en el Tema, la Bandera de los Tercios la Cruz de San Andres o de Borgoña es la verdadera Bandera Española, no la que tenemos actualmente totalmente impostada y que no se reconoce en muchos territorios....


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Ene 2022)

Ese 16% representaba el núcleo duro de los Tercios, era su alma.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

Pero escucha una cosa:

Más allá de las cifras en sí, los españoles conformaban la élite dentro del ejército imperial, para quienes quedaban reservadas las posiciones más expuestas en batallas y asaltos, donde más peligro se corría pero también donde era más probable destacar. En tanto, sus habilidades en el combate (todas las fuentes del periodo, nacionales y extranjeras, dan fe de su superioridad) hacían merecedores a los oficiales y soldados de estos privilegios.

Se servían de soldados italianos, alemanes y tal si, pero lógicamente al ser por ejemplo Nápoles un reino nuestro, se servían de soldados de allí lógicamente de nuevo.... 
Los españoles estaban entrenados al estilo cobra letal, y de eso no duda nadie, si además daban órdenes pues lo hacían perfectamente.


----------



## uberales (30 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> O en la Batalla de Pavia, donde se capturó al Rey de Francia.



Mejor aun Bicoca ni un muerto del bando español y no se cuantos del feancés.


----------



## Señormerigueder (30 Ene 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Nada como un hezpañordo que prefería huir del país a ser un siervo y morir saqueando. Luego una vez ya no son útiles, suspensión de pagos,vilipendiados y ejecutados. Como los templarios.



Mierdaseca, te comento.
En los gloriosos tercios, había españoles, italianos, franceses y alemanes.
Pero tu de gloria y honor no sabes nada. Al contrario, eres un maldito gusano lamepollas traidor.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Ene 2022)

Para que nos hagamos una idea del valor de la tropa española, en Rocroi los italianos y los alemanes huyeron despavoridos, quedando para defender el terreno los Tercios integrados por españoles. Los españoles representaban la élite militar.


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Ene 2022)

Mejor tercio que quinto, desde luego


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ene 2022)

Por no decir que era una fuerza militar que solo defendía los intereses del Rey y las élites.

Esta es la ultra derecha española históricamente: ensalzar que cuatro muertos de hambre mueran y maten para enriquecer más a un Rey y empobrecer más la clase social a la que ellos pertenecen.

Los fascismos europeos en cambio fueron lo contrario. Defender al propio pueblo del orden internacional que lo oprimia, que ese sí era un enemigo que te aplasta, y de hecho los aplastaron, y a partir de ahí se acabó. 

Pero en España jamás hubo una resistencia de ese calado. Lo que hubo es masoquismo, sumisión y cobardía.

Viven en su mundo y glorifican una Historia inventada y acomodada sobre su paja mental.


----------



## Virologo de Happymeal (30 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto



Pues espero que no la haga ni el cine español ni hollywood... unos nos haran ver que eran unos genocidas y los otros nos podran un reparto inclusivo liderados por una lesbiana negra..


----------



## Señormerigueder (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> * (7) Nuevo libro del evangelista César Vidal sobre la Conquista; apuesta por el indigenismo y acusa a los españoles de crueles, envidiosos y genocidas | Burbuja.info *



César Vidal chochea desde hace un par de lustros. 
Años con demasiado ron en la piña colada quizás...


----------



## Gerión (30 Ene 2022)

No es ninguna "locura", sino una revisión racional de nuestra Historia, secuestrada durante décadas por traidores al servicio de poderes extranjeros cuyo único interés es nuestro sometimiento y aniquilación.


----------



## MCC (30 Ene 2022)

No eran más que una banda de lacayos de baja estatura y de dientes podridos que morían como chinches por proteger los intereses del Rey.


----------



## Señormerigueder (30 Ene 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Por no decir que era una fuerza militar que solo defendía los intereses del Rey y las élites.
> 
> Esta es la ultra derecha española históricamente: ensalzar que cuatro muertos de hambre mueran y maten para enriquecer más a un Rey y empobrecer más la clase social a la que ellos pertenecen.
> 
> ...



Poooor favor.
Te asomas a la ventana y con un solo golpe de vista verás entre diez y doce fascistaj ¡por lo menos!
Vaya como estiráis el chicle de la megaultraderecha y el superfascijmo. 
¡Ponte a trabajar anda! y deja la maria que es caca.


----------



## Ludovicus (30 Ene 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Por no decir que era una fuerza militar que solo defendía los intereses del Rey y las élites.
> 
> Esta es la ultra derecha española históricamente: ensalzar que cuatro muertos de hambre mueran y maten para enriquecer más a un Rey y empobrecer más la clase social a la que ellos pertenecen.
> 
> ...



Y sin embargo, ese orden internacional opresor al que dices que se opusieron los fascismos europeos denigra a la España imperial. Por algo será.


----------



## Ludovicus (30 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> No eran más que una banda de lacayos de baja estatura y de dientes podridos que morían como chinches por proteger los intereses del Rey.



Es mucho mejor servir a los intereses del anglosionismo, como los soldados de ahora.


----------



## MCC (30 Ene 2022)

De nuestro bando cayeron seis millones, del vuestro más de ocho millones de alemanes a lo que habría que sumar las dos millones de alemanas violadas por el Ejercito Rojo. 

Si la Historia se repite, ya sabes de antemano que las cuentas no van a salir a tu favor, morenazi de porquería.


----------



## jeiper (30 Ene 2022)

La mayoría no saben ni lo que es. Pregúntales si 1/5 es mayor que un 1/3 y te dirán que sí.


----------



## MCC (30 Ene 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Es mucho mejor servir a los intereses del anglosionismo, como los soldados de ahora.



Ganamos la SGM y tenemos pleno derecho de asumir el control del mundo, a joderte.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Ene 2022)

Yo escribo de memoria, ahora echando un ojo, efectivamente, los alemanes y valones se retiraron ante el empuje francés, los Tercios italianos iniciaron la retirada sin apenas bajas tras sufrir un leve ataque de la infantería francesa.


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Ene 2022)

Y luego resulta que ese 16% de Españoles eran los que ganaban las batallas, seguidos de Italianos, alemanes y valones, que tambien pertenecian al imperio Español. 
Y luego resulta que los enemigos de España sus tropas de elite eran mercenarios, los suizos para el Rey Frances.
Y luego resulta que las guerras de esa epoca las luchaban mayormente mercenarios donde destacaban los Tercios Españoles precisamente por luchar por su Honor y su Rey a diferencia de los mercenarios.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...
























TOMA ROJO MONGUER, NACIONALISMO RANCIO Y TOLTEMA DE TUS AMIGOS SOVIETICOS.

SOVIETICOS GLORIFICANDO SU PASADO.

TE PUEDO MANDAR MAS DE OTROS PAISES ROJOS.

ROJOS PACO CLARO, NO ROJOS COMO TU, SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Ejército de Roma: ¿Había algún romano autóctono?. En fin, que no terminen nunca la "costumbre" de tirar mierda sobre tu misma historia.


----------



## alas97 (30 Ene 2022)

lo que mas me gusta de esa época era que tu mismo tenías que darte los primeros auxilios, tenías que tener a mano trapo y no cualquiera para vendarte y si sobrevivías a la infección (espadazo al vientre ujujuy) regresabas a filas y nadie te daba una medalla de mierda. 

Eso sin contar que la grasa humana ayudaba a cicatrizar las heridas de los sablazos.

¿Qué no me creéis cojones? pues mira.









Investigan si las células grasas ayudan a sanar las heridas


Las células grasas del cuerpo en 'Drosophila' juegan un papel sorprendente en el sellado de heridas y la...




www.infosalus.com





Estamos muy lejos de los cojones de esos hombres que construyeron lo que tenemos hoy.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Mejor aun Bicoca ni un muerto del bando español y no se cuantos del feancés.



Hubieron muertos españoles, y los que palmaron fueron los suizos.


----------



## ray merryman (30 Ene 2022)

Aquí había un forero (un poco subnormal eso sí) que llenaba todos los hilos del himno del los tercios.
En uno que puede ponerlo....


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

¿Y no llamas a eso efectividad?, las cabezas pensantes eran españolas, conozco el invierno demográfico de España, de ahí los efectivos que mandábamos..... antes de sacrificar a un soldadito español que además era un mojabragas con la capa, daga y ropera te sirves de un cabezón alemán o un culofino italiano, es lo inteligente.
Y muy agradecidos debían estar los "extranjeros" de aquellas formaciones militares por aprender..... en la guerra de Alcántara los escuadrones de Enriquez, Niño y Zapata con sus picas, eran los que sabían y eran eso.... efectivos, determinantes. De nada sirven 4 millones de extranjeros luchando por allí si van como pollos sin cabeza. 
Como vuelvo a repetir, la encamisada la hacían SIEMPRE SIEMPRE huevos de toro españoles, Guillermito de Orange salió con los pantalones meados la noche que entraron los de la camisita blanca liquidando 300 soldados, 200 caballos y estropeando munición además de quemar el tenderete. Magia no.... saber hacer, estrategia, efectividad lo llamo yo. 

Del maestro Cervantes yo ME FIO:

"Y a veces su desnudez suele ser tanta, que un coleto acuchillado le sirve de gala y de camisa, y en la mitad del invierno se suele reparar de las inclemencias del cielo, estando al raso, solo con el aliento de su boca, que, como sale de lugar vacío, tengo por averiguado que debe salir de frío, contra toda naturaleza".


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

En España siempre hemos sido 4 gatos comparados con la población del resto del contienente. Francia nos triplicaba en población y en Italia como mínimo nos duplicarían. Eso sin contar Flandes y Alemania. Que el ejército español se alimentara de territorios asimilados no tienen nada de sorprendente, de hecho es lo que siempre ha ocurrido. Como he dicho más arriba, ¿Cuantos "romanos de la ciudad de las siete colinas" habían en las legiones romanas?. No muchos.


----------



## Ludovicus (30 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Ganamos la SGM y tenemos pleno derecho de asumir el control del mundo, a joderte.



Queda claro que sois buena gente.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Mejor tercio que quinto, desde luego



Y mejor soldado que tercio. (Tercio = 1/3, soldado = 1 + 1 = 2/1).


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Se debe a internet, aunque ahí no lo digan, y no a las investigaciones de los años 70 y 80 o a Pérez Reverte. Las universidades, con alguna excepción, han sido factorías de cretinos ideólogos, especialmente en humanidades. Es internet quien ha desatado este interés por la Historia, que ha surgido desde abajo, realmente popular, dado que las academias se dedican a intoxicar. Hace veinte años nadie sabía quién era Blas de Lezo, o de los fracasos estrepitosos de la armada británica frente a la española hasta el XIX, más bien pensábamos que había sido todo lo contrario, porque en España todo estuvo mal desde el principio por no haber dejado que los árabes y su 'riquísima y refinada cultura' nos gobernara. Somos el único país del mundo que una vez islamizado dejó de serlo, y ellos, los musulmanes, no lo olvidan. Hoy, los institutos y universidades siguen en lo mismo, con excepciones. Así que la gente encuentra en Internet la historia que el progretariado no sólo le oculta sino que desconoce, porque encima son de una ignorancia directamente proporcional a su ira.
> 
> El camino no está en el cojonismo -es que ya lo veo venir- sino en incorporar el heroísmo de la guerra, que siempre es llamativa, dentro del conocimiento de la Historia; así, cuando los Tercios iban de Milán a combatir en Bruselas y durante 150 años fueron imbatibles, debe entenderse por qué era así y todo lo que trajo aparejado: la incorporación a España de todo el hacer y saber renacentista italiano, que ya había empezado con el Reino de Aragón, pero que se incrementó de manera exponencial en el XVI; de los grandes escritores y pintores, todos ellos enamorados de Italia, desde Cervantes a Velázquez, de los pintores flamencos y su aportación a la pintura española, de la teología, de los conocimientos que España aportó a la Geografía, Cartografía y navegación.
> 
> ...



Cierto, en los úlitmos diez años ha crecido mucho la literatura sobre el siglo de oro. Hace unos 11 o 12 años buscaba el libro de Pavia a Rocroy del Albi de la Cuesta y no lo encontrabas ni de segunda mano. Despues empezaron a aparecer libros de los tercios y ya cuando se creo la Revista Desperta Ferro la informacion que hay de los Tercios Españoles es abrumadora, en unos diez años hemos pasado de no tener casi informacion a la aparicion de decenas y decenas de libros y revistas y eso es porque hay un mercado, un interes por el tema. 
Envidia me dan los jovenes de hoy dia con tanta informacion, para destruir la leyenda negra y la leyenda rosa.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Por no decir que era una fuerza militar que solo defendía los intereses del Rey y las élites.
> 
> Esta es la ultra derecha española históricamente: ensalzar que cuatro muertos de hambre mueran y maten para enriquecer más a un Rey y empobrecer más la clase social a la que ellos pertenecen.
> 
> ...



No mida el mundo antiguo bajo el prisma del acutal. Los "inventores" del estado moderno fueron los franceses pre-revolucionarios en el siglo XVIII y aplicado a partir del siglo XIX.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Queda claro que sois buena gente.



Es un trolete, con sus 10 céntimos por mensajito y su bocadillo de choped ya echa la tarde. 
Por mi como si dice morid, las cacas son cacas, molestan por la acera y se pasan de largo


----------



## velocipedo (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Pobres terratenientes de VOX que tienen montones de inmigrantes trabajado para ellos , en el video NO veo un solo español trabajando para que cacique de VOX;
> 
> Empresario de VOX en El Ejido Almeria y que tiene inmigrantes trabajando



Cada vez que hablas de algo demuestras que tu ignorancia es ilimitada. Enhorabuena por tan dudoso honor.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Eres muy joven para entender de guerras antiguas.

Las batallas las más de las veces las ganaba un pequeño grupo muy veterano o profesional dentro de un gran despliegue. La falange macedónica era donde metían al común, cumplía su función de yunque de manera profesional pero la que remataba la faena y daba el toque de gracia era el martillo de la caballería macedónica. Con los romanos siempre había una primera cohorte y grupos de auxiliares requetevetaranos que eran los encargados de desequilibrar la batalla cuando se ponía jodida. Incluso en tiempo de Napoleón la tropa regular servía para sostener el frente y fijar al enemigo pero quien solía dar el golpe de gracia era la guardia imperial o su equivalente.

Pues bien con los tercios españoles pasaba algo parecido. Eran el núcleo duro de la tropa. Que no solo tenían un papel esencial en la batalla, solían pedirse siempre la posición más arriesgada dentro del despliegue, sino también eran esenciales a nivel de la moral del conjunto. Es mucho más seguro y gratificante luchar con españoles QUE SABES QUE NUNCA SE VAN A RETIRAR bajo ningún concepto. Para ejemplo vivo de eso la batalla de Rocroi.

Como ejemplo de lo primero en cambio tenemos a Nordlingen. Donde dos tercios "españoles", uno de italianos y otro propiamente de peninsulares deciden la batalla, cuando aguantan la última embestida de las mejores tropas suecas, cargan contra la élite enemiga a pecho lobo descubierto y ponen en fuga a los mismos que habían derrotado una y otra vez todo lo que le habían puesto delante. Estas cosas son las que te la ponen dura realmente.

Por otro lado es normal que a los jóvenes les atraigan cada vez más estas cosas. Están hasta los huevos del nihilismo o existencialismo progre. Necesitan creer en algo, valores, sentirse orgullosos de ser quienes son, en suma UN EJEMPLO QUE SEGUIR. Como cualquier joven a lo largo de toda la historia. Y el mundo moderno solo les ofrece relativismo y puro hedonismo vacuo.


----------



## usuario baneado (30 Ene 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Mierdaseca, te comento.
> En los gloriosos tercios, había españoles, italianos, franceses y alemanes.
> Pero tu de gloria y honor no sabes nada. Al contrario, eres un maldito gusano lamepollas traidor.



Y me lo dice un remero de un país que debería haber suspendido pagos desde 2011.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> No eran más que una banda de lacayos de baja estatura y de dientes podridos que morían como chinches por proteger los intereses del Rey.



Pues como el resto.

Solo que estos eran los más valientes, validos y leales de entre toda la chusma ciudadana.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Eres muy joven para entender de guerras antiguas.
> 
> Las batallas las más de las veces las ganaba un pequeño grupo muy veterano o profesional dentro de un gran despliegue. La falange macedónica era donde metían al común, cumplía su función de yunque de manera profesional pero la que remataba la faena y daba el toque de gracia era el martillo de la caballería macedónica. Con los romanos siempre había una primera cohorte y grupos de auxiliares requetevetaranos que eran los encargados de desequilibrar la batalla cuando se ponía jodida. Incluso en tiempo de Napoleón la tropa regular servía para sostener el frente y fijar al enemigo pero quien solía dar el golpe de gracia era la guardia imperial o su equivalente.
> 
> ...



Pues nada que no lo entienden chico..... lo de la cabeza pensante que digo..... como quien oye llover


----------



## M. Priede (30 Ene 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> César Vidal chochea desde hace un par de lustros.
> Años con demasiado ron en la piña colada quizás...



No, chochea, no, sabe bien adónde va y adónde lleva.


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hubieron muertos españoles, y los que palmaron fueron los suizos.



mentira, creo que solo murio un Español y fue cor la coz de una mula. Del lado Frances, los suizos eran la elite de la infanteria de esta epoca, eran la elite de la infanteria francesa, ya que luchaban para el Rey Frances y fueron destrozados por los Españoles, murieron unos 3000 suizos del Rey frances, la mejor infanteria mercenaria de esta epoca frente a 0 o 1 infante Españoles. 
Por eso la palabra Bicoca ha llegado a nuestros dias, porque fue un hecho irrepetible en la historia que hace que los Tercios quizas sean la mejor infanteria de la historia junto a la mejor epoca de las legiones romanas.


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, chochea, no, sabe bien adónde va y adónde lleva.



Y los que le pagan para tirar toda esta mierda sobre España tambien saben a que tipo de mercenario estan pagando.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> mentira, creo que solo murio un Español y fue cor la coz de una mula. Del lado Frances, los suizos eran la elite de la infanteria de esta epoca, eran la elite de la infanteria francesa, ya que luchaban para el Rey Frances y fueron destrozados por los Españoles, murieron unos 3000 suizos del Rey frances, la mejor infanteria mercenaria de esta epoca frente a 0 o 1 infante Españoles.
> Por eso la palabra Bicoca ha llegado a nuestros dias, porque fue un hecho irrepetible en la historia que hace que los Tercios quizas sean la mejor infanteria de la historia junto a la mejor epoca de las legiones romanas.



Sólo un español y de una coz, que carcajadón


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Pues nada que no lo entienden chico..... lo de la cabeza pensante que digo..... como quien oye llover



Bueno están demasiado condicionados.

Les han enseñado de la cuna que el orgullo o el amor propio es ya por naturaleza algo despreciable. Salvo si eres vasco o catalán claro. En ese caso es casi un deber cívico. 

Por eso buscar la archimanida equidistancia. Pueden aceptar que se despotrique sobre la Leyenda Negra porque en muchos aspectos es tan burda y grosera que resulta ofensiva. Pero al mismo tiempo todo lo que sea ensalzar lo español les resulta demasiado cercano a una especie de supuesta "leyenda rosa" y eso les incomoda.

Y mira que no hay tampoco que inventar nada. Por ejemplo la famosa batalla de Otumba. No hay ni siquiera que intentar interpretar los hechos. Joder es una puñetera CARGA SUICIDA de apenas una docena de castellanos contra decenas de miles de indios y para colmo GANAN la batalla. Pues son incapaces de sentirse orgullosos de eso. Tienen que buscarle alguna explicación o excusa para eludir el entusiasmo. Porque lo contrario sería patriotero y ridículo.

Me imagino lo que hubiese pasado si llegan a ser los EEUU, Francia o UK los que contasen con un episodio semejante. Entonces sí, tendrías a mil españoles haciéndose manolas pensando en semejantes gestas. Y es que como son extranjeros, pues ya se sienten menos fachas.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Los únicos delincuentes que ha habido en España han sido los milicianos, ladrones y violadores.


----------



## Señormerigueder (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, chochea, no, sabe bien adónde va y adónde lleva.



Escucho su programa de radio, tiene secciones interesantes, sobre todo la económica y un poco la actualidad. Pero lo que en los últimos años, tanto en la radio como en conferencias le he escuchado sobre la conquista de América, es de traca. O está perdiendo chaveta o que gaste en ron de mejor calidad.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno están demasiado condicionados.
> 
> Les han enseñado de la cuna que el orgullo o el amor propio es ya por naturaleza algo despreciable. Salvo si eres vasco o catalán claro. En ese caso es casi un deber cívico.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, como con el medio hombre, Blas de Lezo... un señor con pata de palo, tuerto y con el cuerpo hecho un mapa que defendió Cartagena de Indias con 4 gatos, muchos serían indios, pero sin él aquel día muchos indios habrían empezado a decir, Hello I'm your server, please mercy, y les hubieran liquidado igualmente.... esa es la puñetera diferencia entre los francesitos, inglesitos etc de los españoles de aquella y mira que cosas, tienen nuestros apellidos.... pero nada hombre, que eramos unos mindundis borricos, sin dientes, crueles y sin piedad. 
Venga a la mierda ya, que vergüenza tirando piedras a tu propio tejado, hay que estar alienado si


----------



## M. Priede (30 Ene 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Escucho su programa de radio, tiene secciones interesantes, sobre todo la económica y un poco la actualidad. Pero lo que en los últimos años, tanto en la radio como en conferencias le he escuchado sobre la conquista de América, es de traca. O está perdiendo chaveta o que gaste en ron de mejor calidad.



Siempre fue así, un protestante exaltado, hasta no hace mucho un ideólogo de todo lo anglosajón, ahora parece más comedido, pero su fobia contra lo que ha sido España en la historia ha sido y es demencial.


----------



## dragon33 (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli de como vivia en 90% del pueblo en la miseria ... pero como todas las peliculas son de soldaditos los tontos se piensas que la vida era eso ...




Hoy en día es fácil, viajas a Cuba o Venezuela y se comprueba un situ.


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Ene 2022)

Normal, en los flandes lo que mas hay son holandeses y traer Españoles e Italianos habia que traerlos por el Camino Español. 
Comparados con los Españoles todos se abrian a las primeras de cambio, Italianos y Alemanes, muchas tropas alemanas eran mercenarias y poco de fiar.


----------



## Orgelmeister (30 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Tenían cojones, si. Pero sobretodo tenían honor, razones y buenos ejemplos a seguir.
> 
> La mayoría de los soldados que se alistaban a los tercios eran de origen noble. Hidalgos e infanzones sobretodo. Tenían muy claro que lo más importante que poseían era su honor y no estaban dispuestos a perderlo por nada del mundo. Aunque a muchos de nuestros contemporáneos les cueste creerlo eran lo suficientemente creyentes para no temer a la muerte y para creer que la causa por la que luchaban era digna de entregar la vida.
> 
> A esto le sumas el hecho de que durante el siglo XVI y XVII hacerse soldado estaba de moda y era lo que hacía la élite intelectual del país, se puede comenzar a entender como pudo un puñado de hombres hacer lo que hicieron tanto tiempo y contra tantos.



Depende. Según tengo entendido, también había mucho peleón curtido en reyertas callejeras. Si además les enseñaban la destreza española, tenían doble peligro.

Para los que os interese este canal tiene cosas muy interesantes sobre la esgrima y forma de pensar del Español que empuñaba una espada:



Este es un de los vídeos que me sirvió para quitarme de la cabeza la basura extendida por jewlibud.

 

Por cierto, la historia de España está llena de combates donde cada cuatro tipos cojonudos revientan a cuarenta.

Por supuesto en el colegio los masones no nos han enseñado eso, sólo las miserias y fracasos, la Inquisición (como si solo hubiera existido la española y hubiera sido la peor), la perdida de Cuba, los pobres indiecitos independizandose, la decadencia, los Reyes sucnors y los cuatro tópicos de mierda de siempre.

Los españoles molaban mucho, Toledo era la polla, cultural y económicamente, el ombligo del mundo, el Washington y el NY a la vez. 

Y el resto del mundo Imitaba a los españoles. Igual que se ha hecho durante todo el siglo XX con los yanquis.


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Ene 2022)

Los tercios defendían a su rey su imperio y su religión y no siempre por ese orden. A diferencia de otros ejércitos que luchaban solo por los diezmos, los tercios dejaban en segundo plano ese tema. Si no llegaba la pasta, luchaban y morían primero, después ya llegaría el momento de solucionar el tema monetario.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

Bueno entonces pajas y dedetes.... OK. 
Mira si.... soy muy patriota, prefiero ponerme yo para estar contentita un corpiño de aquella que no una jodida mascarilla que mandan ahora los hijos de perra socialistas que han hecho olvidar a la población de donde venimos y de lo que seríamos capaces. Llámalo cómo quieras, cachondeate si, que "no cuadran los números", las pajas dignas del pensamiento de un progre común, y es que ahora se venden más libros de este tipo y eso tiene una explicación muy alarmante para los mierdas retrasados que nos gobiernan y eso..... JODE


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



*¡¡¡QUE SEAS TONTO DEL CULO, TE LO PASO. QUE SEAS TRAIDOR NO TE LO CONSIENTO!!!*


----------



## El Fenomeno (30 Ene 2022)

Porque su mayor exito no consistia en ganar batallas, sino en luchar por sus ideales ( Dios , Patria, Rey) . De hecho sus batallas mas famosas fueron las derrotas, donde cayeron como heroes. Si los jovenes empiezan a aprender Historia de España anterior a la epoca liberal seria un fracaso absoluto de determinados gobernantes ( de hecho, en 2* de Bachillerato quieren quitar todo lo anterior a la epoca borbonica, adivinad por que). Y aqui en el hilo teneis ejemplos de quien esta en contra y que ideologias defienden.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Así lo celebraban los Borbones:
> 
> (44) De cómo Fernando VII regaló a Napoleón la espada de Francisco I y en pago los franceses profanaron la tumba de Juan de Urbieta, el vasco que lo apresó | Burbuja.info



Urbieta, Dávila y Pita da Veiga son quienes lo apresan. Dávila era el único que no era noble (caballero). Tras esta hazaña logra tal reconocimiento. Carlos Canales tiene una charla muy amena sobre Pavía donde expone este momento de la captura del rey francés.


----------



## nelsoncito (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Que no, gilipollas, que los únicos mercenarios y asesinos eran los partidarios de tu basura de ideología criminal.

Da vergüenza que tengas a un genocida como avatar, cabrón.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Los ejércitos rara vez pasaban de 30 mil hombres. Y juntos unos 10.000 mil. Logísticamente era jodido hacerlo de otro modo. Esos miles tenían que estar repartidos, no podías concentrarlos todos en un solo punto, porque era una estrategia arriesgada salvo excepciones. 

Si no entiendes lo que he escrito, no voy a sacar las marionetas. No eres tan tonto como para necesitarlo. Simplemente como buen españolazo eres cabezón y punto.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Ene 2022)

Sinceramente estoy de acuerdo en que internet ha sido la mejor herramienta en cuanto a temas históricos y unidades militares del pasado.
También hay que recalcar que esto mismo ha ocurrido también con otras unidades militares o ejércitos famosos de la historia como los caballeros Templarios o los Húsares Alados.

En todos ellos el proceso es igual y afortunadamente acaba teniendo buenos resultados:

1:En primer lugar chavales a los que les gusta la historia empiezan haciendo memes alabando a dicho guerrero de la historia de forma graciosa (por ejemplo con el Deus Vult de los Templarios o el rollo de Remover Kebab).

2:Los menes y vídeos se van extendiendo y pasan a mostrar un contenido más serio y hasta didáctico.

3:Aparecen youtubers a los que les apasiona la historia hablando de gestas, batallas, hazañas o información general del tipo de Guerrero o ejército que sea: esto se ve mucho con los tercios entre españoles e hispanoamericanos.

4:Estos gustos pasan de la chavalada a las propias editoriales históricas o revistas de esa materia y la cosa empieza ya a popularizarse fuera de internet de forma seria.

Gracias a esto muchos descubren que sí que hay grandes guerreros más allá de los espartanos de 300, los samuráis (para mí uno de los tipos de guerreros antiguos más sobrevalorados que han habido, lo de los samuráis sí que es leyenda rosa de verdad) o las legiones romanas.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

Te equivocas, el pasado siempre vuelve....
Sí está la basura que está al mando es porque la gente, el pueblo, es ignorante y de eso tiene la culpa el sistema educativo en su gran mayoría, asignaturas envenenadas, falseadas, como la historia.... otras de nueva creación, donde lo que se enseña es atroz.

Me alegro enormemente que este tema de Tercios o mejor aún, para los niñitos troll, Tercios Viejos de Infantería Española salga a la luz, que haya 100.000 hilos al respecto y me encantaría que muchos chavales tuvieran "su despertar" es decir, se les pusiera dura, pensando en lo cojonudos que eran en aquellos tiempos, y no con guarras tiktokeras que tienen el derecho de llegar solas y borrachas a capapi.
Con otro tipo de motivación y de cultura ni la mugrienta izquierda ni la derecha posturona nos la colaban. Si algo ha caracterizado al español es de espontaneidad, lo que pasa que te la tapan con la mascarilla.... y ya se encarga Griso, Evole y demás sicarios mediáticos de que le hagas doble nudo y leas a Almudena Grandes. 
Asi que ¡¡¡vivan Los Tercios y Viva España!!! 

Ya no te creemos Pok, pones foto de niñato sin pelos en los huevos y tienes más canas en las pelotas que Juan Carlos I


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Calla rojo.....


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Eso eran acciones puntuales. Por eso se contrataban mercenarios porque los contratabas para un momento en concreto y luego los despedías para que no te costasen la pasta. Los únicos que estaban a piñón eran españoles, valones e italianos. 

La gran mayoría de las batallas eran asedios o los prolegómenos de estos, y en esas circunstancias las más de las veces eran acciones aisladas las que decidían el conflicto. La mayoría de la tropa a hacer bulto.

Pero si quieres podemos repasar una a una las batallas en Flandes desde 1568. Y podrás comprobar lo que te digo.


----------



## Zhukov (30 Ene 2022)

Pues menos mal que eran pocos, si llegan a ser más... creo que fue Richelieu el que dijo algo así como"Los españoles aspiran al dominio universal pero suerte que su falta de hombres se lo impiden"


Pues coño, como el imperio británico, en Waterloo la mitad del ejército británico, aliados aparte, eran irlandeses, escoceses y alemanes, pocos rosbif había. Y así con montones de ejemplos históricos. Un ejército es lo que sean sus mandos, oficiales, tácticas y espíritu de cuerpo. Aparte de que usas conceptos modernos de nacionalidad que no se aplicaban entonces. Un valón o un napolitano o un portugués eran tan súbditos del rey de España como los castellanos... o vascos.



> las guerras de espanha en europa fueron luchadas fundamentalmente por militares profesionales no espanholes



Vascuñado resentido detectado. Se te nota el plumero que eres un pijo vasco de mierda de familia nacionalista, tú mismo lo has dicho en ocasión y que no te has desprendido mentalmente de ese marco"

Además de troll, eres un mierda antipatriota. Y un cínico materialista que no sabe qué hacer con su vida y nos sale con la progretada "menos historia más estudios"

Qué tristeza y qué rabia que los vascos, que fundaron Castilla y tantos héroes han dado a España, se hayan convertido en traidores. Hasta cierto punto uno puede entender que los catalanes sean españoles afrancesados pero lo de los vascos no tiene nombre. Si no son asesinos etarras son rojo progres, o simplemente gilipollas cínicos como tú. 


Volviendo al tema del hilo, precisamente lo que necesita España y los españoles no es estudiar ingenierías, total, ¿para qué? ¡si no hay trabajo!, si no que las nuevas generaciones conozcan su historia, y de dónde vienen, que algunos creen que España la inventó Franco en 1939. Lo único que puede salvar a España es que resurja el nacionalismo español, y la gente le ajuste las cuentas a los traidores de la anti España y la izmierda. Y luego ajustarle las cuentas a la puta Francia y la puta Alemania que son las responsables de que nuestra vida sea una mierda y aún podemos dar gracias que no nos hayan descuartizado como Yugoslavia... todavía. 

La izmierda es anti española, porque de lo contrario no podría justificar sus tratos con traidores. El nacionalismo es lo que une a un pueblo y lo que lo hace grande. Sin sentimiento nacional, una comunidad se autodestruye. Y así nos va desde hace cuarenta años.

Una España sin traidores ni gilipollas que todo lo saben y que están de vuelta de todo como tú sería un país normal. Mejor o peor administrado, más o menos rico, pero no esta cloaca inmunda.

Y por desgracia, a España le hace falta otra guerra civil y esta vez erradicar el cáncer para siempre. A listillos resabiados como tú suelen acabar en el paredón, a nadie le gustan los tibios.

Entonces ya uno podría ponerse a estudiar y trabajar para levantar el país.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Rancio es lo que representas y defiendes, lo dais una capa de pintura que llamas progresismo y no es mas que comunismo rancio. Dais pena


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ene 2022)

Ya estsn los gordigranudos INCELS de Vox flipandose con sus chorradas medievales por Internet


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Está claro que no te lees lo que digo. Justamente lo que te estaba diciendo, que eran los españoles los que siempre estaban en faena. Los alemanes iban y venían e incluso cambiaban de bando en algún momento dado. Porque los españoles luchaban por lealtad al rey, los alemanes solo eran mercenarios.

Pero te repito mi oferta ¿Quieres que repasemos las batallas en Flandes desde 1568?


----------



## John Connor (30 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto



Creo que lo ideal sería pagar la peli con dinero privado y que nos la haga alguien de fuera, porque como la coja la mafia de aquí, nos ponen a un Blas de Lezo gender fluid no binario enamorado de una cortesana feminista.


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Ene 2022)

Esas cifran no eran normales, un ejercito de la epoca rondaba los 10 o 15 mil hombres, despues en acciones puntuales se podian juntar varios ejercitos. El problema esta que para alimentar mas de 15mil soldados tenias que estar cerca de grandes ciudades donde se pudiesen alimentar y para la epoca mas de 15mil era dificil. Por eso Suecia, un pais de mierda, podia tener ejercitos de 10mil soldados que movian de ciudad en ciudad alimentandolos y Francia un pais con una grandisima poblacion no podia mover mas de 60mil soldados a la vez durante un tiempo muy limitado y cerca de sus rutas de abastecimiento. Los ejercitos de la epoca se alimentaban moviendose de ciudad en ciudad, llegaban a una, la dejaban tiesa de comida y se movian a la siguiente, ejercitos muy grandes se habrian muerto de hambre.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

Blablabla abuelito 
No he dicho que los chavales estén siguiendo estos temas como "las polladas" esas de noticias que dices, desgraciadamente... es un anhelo, algo que me gustaría y que igual quien sabe si poco a poco se consigue dar o interesarse por la historia verdadera de nuestro país.
No se que es eso que dices de Ortega Smith, me da igual....los iniciales se llamaron así, viejos..... el nombre originario, ¿entendido listillo?  o mejor.... ¿langostillo? 76....u 81....quien sabe.... tampoco cuela Pok, a esos años conocerías lo que otro forero te invita a conocer de las batallas de Flandes
Sólo te digo que mi padre desde bien "chiquitina" me hablaba de ello y no me lo enseñaban en el colegio. Me gustó tanto tanto que me llevó a Simancas, a uno de los archivos de Indias y gracias a ello no me la cuelan los progres, no me desmotivan y llamo piojo al que me ponga un pero.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ene 2022)

Jajaja payasete... tengo licenciatura e ingeniería...antes de Bolonia....ya que te ríes de si se quien es mi padre.... veo que lo que pasa es que un exiliado como tú, se recomforta desde un país triste sin sol "que ejjque se va por trabajo y tal" porque no le han inculcado nada más que indiferencia y desprecio hacia este pais, debe ser muy triste-penoso el sentirse un apátrida. 
Vete a dormir, que tienes que aprovechar el poco sol y calor que tendrás


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Vamos que te retiras entre ruidos de pífanos, petardos y fuegos de artificio. Desde luego eso te ha quedado muy poco vizcaíno, impropio de los tercios viejos. 

Pero tú sabrás, será que llevas demasiado tiempo por tierras herejes.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli de como vivia en 90% del pueblo en la miseria ... pero como todas las peliculas son de soldaditos los tontos se piensas que la vida era eso ...



miseria y muerte, la de tus Dictadores Genocidas


----------



## guanoincoming (30 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy viendo outlander y he pensado que hubiera pasado si los tercios hubieran ayudado a los escoceses... Y por lo visto eso pasó. Y cuando vinieron los ingleses, huyeron todos los escoceses y hasta el mismísimo Rob Roy,dejando tirados a los nuestros, como los españoles huyeron, los ingleses simplemente los llevaron a un puerto a que se fueran a España.


----------



## Ufo (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Se debe a internet, aunque ahí no lo digan, y no a las investigaciones de los años 70 y 80 o a Pérez Reverte. Las universidades, con alguna excepción, han sido factorías de cretinos ideólogos, especialmente en humanidades. Es internet quien ha desatado este interés por la Historia, que ha surgido desde abajo, realmente popular, dado que las academias se dedican a intoxicar. Hace veinte años nadie sabía quién era Blas de Lezo, o de los fracasos estrepitosos de la armada británica frente a la española hasta el XIX, más bien pensábamos que había sido todo lo contrario, porque en España todo estuvo mal desde el principio por no haber dejado que los árabes y su 'riquísima y refinada cultura' nos gobernara. Somos el único país del mundo que una vez islamizado dejó de serlo, y ellos, los musulmanes, no lo olvidan. Hoy, los institutos y universidades siguen en lo mismo, con excepciones. Así que la gente encuentra en Internet la historia que el progretariado no sólo le oculta sino que desconoce, porque encima son de una ignorancia directamente proporcional a su ira.
> 
> El camino no está en el cojonismo -es que ya lo veo venir- sino en incorporar el heroísmo de la guerra, que siempre es llamativa, dentro del conocimiento de la Historia; así, cuando los Tercios iban de Milán a combatir en Bruselas y durante 150 años fueron imbatibles, debe entenderse por qué era así y todo lo que trajo aparejado: la incorporación a España de todo el hacer y saber renacentista italiano, que ya había empezado con el Reino de Aragón, pero que se incrementó de manera exponencial en el XVI; de los grandes escritores y pintores, todos ellos enamorados de Italia, desde Cervantes a Velázquez, de los pintores flamencos y su aportación a la pintura española, de la teología, de los conocimientos que España aportó a la Geografía, Cartografía y navegación.
> 
> ...



El no tendrás nada pero serás feliz recordando cuando nos gastamos toneladas de oro en pagar tercios para defender los intereses la ramera Romana


----------



## Shudra (30 Ene 2022)

Llevo notando el fenómeno desde hace diez años o así. Coincide con el auge de Vox y el nacionalismo en general en Europa. No sé qué pensar sobre esto. Acerca del imperio español siempre he tenido sentimientos encontrados. Es una lástima que la historia de España vaya de la mano con la de la Iglesia, pero eso podría aplicarse a todos los países de Europa.


----------



## TomásPlatz (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## pamplinero (30 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto



Ojala pero hacer una peli de los Tercios es Franquista.

Tercios, de Blas de Lezo, de Colon... etc, y cualquier otra cosa de historia relevante e historica de España, es facha.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (30 Ene 2022)

Cualquier ejército de la Monarquía hispánica tenía hombres de Valonia , Sicilia , Cerdeña ... Además de españoles , que para eso era el Rey Señor de numerosos territorios. Eso sí , la punta de lanza , eran españoles , el resto del ejército sabía que con un tercio de españoles al flanco o al frente , nada les iba a sorprender.

En Nordlinguen un regimiento de alemanes pidió estar en vanguardia , se les concedió a ellos el honor , pero detrás se puso el Tercio de Idíaquez , a las primeras de cambio los alemanes huyeron , el Tercio de Idíaquez soportó carga tras carga a la caballería más legendaria de la época , los suecos de Gustavo Adolfo. Aquella caballería acabó muerta en su mayoría , los supervivientes en desbandada.

Si cuentas cosas , cuéntalas al completo.


----------



## Acamaleon (31 Ene 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Porque esta conectada con la masculinidad española, no lo que tenemos ahora con el feminismo y los moros, la identidad de género incluso el ejército ha traicionado a los hombres muchos escogen sentirse identificados con caballeros andantes de la edad media, a mi me gustan los Samuráis por La infantería de marina españo lucho con los samurais y los jodieron . Los japoneses los llamaron los


----------



## Acamaleon (31 Ene 2022)

Que te puedo contar, tercio sur infantería de marina. Orgulloso de mis antepasados. 


Jevitronka dijo:


> Si son de Cruzcampo, no



Esa cerveza podría y con sabor a calcetín de vagabundo con rata muerta


----------



## Camaro SS (31 Ene 2022)

Y Guy Fawkes.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli de como vivia en 90% del pueblo en la miseria ... pero como todas las peliculas son de soldaditos los tontos se piensas que la vida era eso ...



En la miseria vivían en la URSS, y en la miseria viven hoy en Cuba y Venezuela, Rata!!

El Comunismo no fue mas que una vuelta al Feudalismo, que el propio Marx consideraba "bucólico" y patriarcal.


----------



## loveisintheair (31 Ene 2022)

¿Podrías recomendarme un buen ensayo sobre los Tercios?
Tú o cualquiera que esté versado en el tema.


----------



## loveisintheair (31 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Sinceramente estoy de acuerdo en que internet ha sido la mejor herramienta en cuanto a temas históricos y unidades militares del pasado.
> También hay que recalcar que esto mismo ha ocurrido también con otras unidades militares o ejércitos famosos de la historia como los caballeros Templarios o los Húsares Alados.
> 
> En todos ellos el proceso es igual y afortunadamente acaba teniendo buenos resultados:
> ...



Cuando, allá por el pleistoceno, yo estudiaba Historia en la Complutense -universidad que abandoné a mediados del segundo curso-, los templarios eran los que partían la pana. La mística, la milicia, la pureza sexual (ja). Dejé la carrera antes de que llegáramos a los Tercios, no sé si despertaban tanta fascinación como los templarios, pero me temo que no.


----------



## loveisintheair (31 Ene 2022)

No quiero "seguir" a nadie. Quiero leer.


----------



## loveisintheair (31 Ene 2022)

Ah, vale. Pensé que era un youtuber.


----------



## ashe (31 Ene 2022)

¿algún libro serio que hable del tema? siempre me ha dado curiosidad y mas al ver a la piara anti-española + países enemigos de españa soltar mierda contra estos, que en el caso de los piratas holandeses puedo entender la humillación que le hicieron


----------



## ashe (31 Ene 2022)

pues de todo un poco, en especial su historia, unidades, datos y esas cosas


----------



## ashe (31 Ene 2022)

le echaré un vistazo en mi tiempo libre, gracias por las recomendaciones


----------



## Abort&cospelo (31 Ene 2022)

La peña no sabe lo que fue el antiguo regimen y muchos de estos se han montado una pelicula flipada de la historia de España como si fuera una mezcla entre las pelis de Mel Gibson y los superheroes de Marvel. No se molestan en argumentar con logica y criterio sino que a traves de una serie de topicazos muy a lo hoolywood hablan de los tercios que se corren del gusto.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (31 Ene 2022)

Lo curioso es que aún haya gente que ante uno de los más grandes imperios de la historia de la humanidad te digan: "bueno, tampoco fue para tanto". Eso sí, cuando llegas a la parte de su descomposición se ponen a salivar.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vamos que te retiras entre ruidos de pífanos, petardos y fuegos de artificio. Desde luego eso te ha quedado muy poco vizcaíno, impropio de los tercios viejos.
> 
> Pero tú sabrás, será que llevas demasiado tiempo por tierras herejes.



Después de ignorar a este triste progre, que alardea de clase y estilo con esos cutre detalles de "unas airmax y polo rl" que hasta los gitanos que venden fruta en los mercadillos se pueden comprar, no pierda usted más tiempo..... es un niñato que probablemente pique código o un "empresario innovador" de creación de webs de contactos con putas del este, que no se compra un teclado con ñ, hay que ser subnormal.....un TROLLero, que se agarra al sinsentido, al sesgo numérico y a la incapacidad de comprensión de las circunstancias y el escenario histórico.
Un progre independentista, del cual podían tomar nota los demás y exiliarse también, y con largos periodos de exilio se debía proponer el no derecho a voto de estos pájaros. No aportan y no se sienten españoles.


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Los Tercios españoles molan y son populares, y no solo en España. Revolucionaron la historia militar y vertebraron uno de los mayores imperios de la época y de la historia . Eso es algo objetivo. Todo lo demás es rabiar. Así que te jodes y bailas.



Bueno, los tercios de picas solo actuaron en Europa. En América no se formaron nunca, ni hizo falta, porque bastaba con el arte militar convencional para las escaramuzas con pueblos que apenas habían salido de la Edad de Piedra, y que fueron vencidos y esclavizados con gran facilidad, sin recurrir a técnicas militares sofisticadas...


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Cierto, en los úlitmos diez años ha crecido mucho la literatura sobre el siglo de oro. Hace unos 11 o 12 años buscaba el libro de Pavia a Rocroy del Albi de la Cuesta y no lo encontrabas ni de segunda mano. Despues empezaron a aparecer libros de los tercios y ya cuando se creo la Revista Desperta Ferro la informacion que hay de los Tercios Españoles es abrumadora, en unos diez años hemos pasado de no tener casi informacion a la aparicion de decenas y decenas de libros y revistas y eso es porque hay un mercado, un interes por el tema.
> Envidia me dan los jovenes de hoy dia con tanta informacion, para destruir la leyenda negra y la leyenda rosa.



Yo todavía estoy por saber qué es eso de la leyenda rosa española, porque de la anglosajona y francesa llevo un empacho de toda la vida, hasta hoy mismo.


----------



## Julc (31 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto



Más épico fue lo de Cagayán y ni se enseña en las escuelas.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (31 Ene 2022)

Números,solo estos, os proporcionan paz a vuestra forma de pensar,habéis aprendido a ser tratados como números,habéis arrancado de vuestra cosmovision,honor la moral o la fe,entre otras cualidades del ser humano, de lo contrario vuestra existencia sería un martirio.


----------



## chemarin (31 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En los coches: La potencia sin control no sirve para nada.
> En los hombres: Los cojones sin inteligencia no sirven para nada.



Claro, por eso decía yo, "además de" cojones, pero tú por lo visto no sabes leer.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Eso eran acciones puntuales. Por eso se contrataban mercenarios porque los contratabas para un momento en concreto y luego los despedías para que no te costasen la pasta. Los únicos que estaban a piñón eran españoles, valones e italianos.
> 
> La gran mayoría de las batallas eran asedios o los prolegómenos de estos, y en esas circunstancias las más de las veces eran acciones aisladas las que decidían el conflicto. La mayoría de la tropa a hacer bulto.
> 
> Pero si quieres podemos repasar una a una las batallas en Flandes desde 1568. Y podrás comprobar lo que te digo.



en breve sale este:







Esperando alguna opinion para saber si merece la pena o va a ser un refrito. 

Para los mas "freaks", existe este juego de mesa bastante complejo:








No es exactamente un wargame


----------



## pegaso (31 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Tenían cojones, si. Pero sobretodo tenían honor, razones y buenos ejemplos a seguir.
> 
> La mayoría de los soldados que se alistaban a los tercios eran de origen noble. Hidalgos e infanzones sobretodo. Tenían muy claro que lo más importante que poseían era su honor y no estaban dispuestos a perderlo por nada del mundo. Aunque a muchos de nuestros contemporáneos les cueste creerlo eran lo suficientemente creyentes para no temer a la muerte y para creer que la causa por la que luchaban era digna de entregar la vida.
> 
> A esto le sumas el hecho de que durante el siglo XVI y XVII hacerse soldado estaba de moda y era lo que hacía la élite intelectual del país, se puede comenzar a entender como pudo un puñado de hombres hacer lo que hicieron tanto tiempo y contra tantos.



La mayoría nobles?
Pásame esa droga que tiene que ser cojonuda .


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ene 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Ah, vale. Pensé que era un youtuber.



Escritor y traductor. Creo que es el tracutor de la obra de Guthrie:







donde logicamente aparecen los tercios.

Luego tienes a Julio Albi:







y bastantes cosas mas, sobre todo en la editorial Edaf


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> pues de todo un poco, en especial su historia, unidades, datos y esas cosas



Arido, muy arido pero imprescindible para esto:


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues menos mal que eran pocos, si llegan a ser más... creo que fue Richelieu el que dijo algo así como"Los españoles aspiran al dominio universal pero suerte que su falta de hombres se lo impiden"
> 
> 
> Pues coño, como el imperio británico, en Waterloo la mitad del ejército británico, aliados aparte, eran irlandeses, escoceses y alemanes, pocos rosbif había. Y así con montones de ejemplos históricos. Un ejército es lo que sean sus mandos, oficiales, tácticas y espíritu de cuerpo. Aparte de que usas conceptos modernos de nacionalidad que no se aplicaban entonces. Un valón o un napolitano o un portugués eran tan súbditos del rey de España como los castellanos... o vascos.
> ...



Muy cierto, lo que teme la mugre es que la gente empiece a indagar y a pensar, reflexionar.... sin hacer caso de libros manipulados y medios a sueldo. Como también he dicho por el hilo y coincido es en ese sentimiento patriota tan necesario y que debe surgir entre chavales, ¡ojalá!. 
Estos niñatos y hombres añosos resentidos, son o tan bobos, o tan malos, o.... las dos cosas que no dudan en pegarse un tiro al pie e intentar convencerte que se han mutilado porque era "razonable y necesario" el bien común .....
Y añado a su comentario de Richelieu unos cuántos comentarios "reales" de otro post mío de hace tiempo de extranjeros muy famosos que opinaban de aquellos españoles, disfruten señores:

“Los españoles tuvieron una clara superioridad sobre los demás pueblos: su lengua se hablaba en París, en Viena, en Milán, en Turín; sus modas, sus formas de pensar y de escribir subyugaron a las inteligencias italianas y desde Carlos V hasta el comienzo del reinado de Felipe III España tuvo una consideración de la que carecían los demás pueblos.”
*Voltaire*
“La ambición de los españoles, que les ha hecho acumular tantas tierras y mares, les hace pensar que nada les es inaccesible.”
*Dumplessis-Mornay*
“Si queremos dominar el mundo, antes debemos anexionarnos a los vecinos del sur, su arrojo y valentía nos dará las victorias que necesitamos.”
*Napoleón Bonaparte*
“A los españoles les gusta renegar de su país y de sus instituciones, pero no permiten que lo hagan los extranjeros.”
*Napoleón Bonaparte*
“Hacen falta muchos medios para someter a España… este país y este pueblo no se parecen a ningún otro. No hay un solo español para defender mi causa.”
*José I Bonaparte*
“Tengo por enemigo a una nación de doce millones de almas, enfurecidas hasta lo indecible. Todo lo que aquí se hizo el dos de mayo fue odioso. No, Sire. Estáis en un error. Vuestra gloria se hundirá en España.”
*José I Bonaparte*
“Tan cierto es que los españoles aspiran al dominio mundial, como que solo su escaso número se lo impide”
*Cardenal Richelieu*
“Donde un español no llega con la mano, llega con la punta de su espada”
*Embajador español* en la corte de Luis XIV
“Cuando veáis a un soldado desaliñado, indisciplinado y sin afeitar, cuadraos. Es un héroe español. Son valientes, duros, no ceden ante nada, ¡que orgullo me da que los españoles estén con nosotros!”
General alemán *Sepp Dietrich*
“Ni hablar. Los españoles ya gobernaron una vez el mundo, son el único pueblo mediterráneo verdaderamente valiente e inmediatamente organizarían guerrillas en nuestra retaguardia. No se pueden entrar en España sin permiso de los españoles.”
Adolf Hitler a sus generales cuando le propusieron invadir España.
“Con soldado español y mando alemán conquistaré el mundo”.
*Adolf Hitler*


----------



## Hippy Lollas (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ene 2022)

Simplificandolo mucho para que lo entiendas:
Los tercios formados por españoles, italianos y valones JAMAS "cambiaron de bando". Que mercenarios mas raros.

Por cierto, tu trabajas sin cobrar?


----------



## Ricohombre (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Los rojos tenéis una mentalidad enfermiza y un complejo de inferioridad acojonante, lo que dices es cierto: la mayoría de la población descendéis de tipejos pobres y vulgares. La gente idealista y romántica prefiere verse en un caballero o en un soldado de los tercios en lugar de recrearse en ser descendientes de "campesinos y trabajadores pobres", vosotros os recreáis en el lodo del que habéis salido.


----------



## Ricohombre (31 Ene 2022)

Lo de los tercios lleva ya un tiempo fraguándose, lo curioso es que no fueron reivindicados hasta antes de ayer. Todo el tema Tercios, Gran Capitan, Flandes han aparecido tarde en el imaginario español, antes primaba mas la idea del conquistador o el caballero de la Reconquista, básicamente el Cid.



Chino Negro dijo:


> Porque esta conectada con la masculinidad española, no lo que tenemos ahora con el feminismo y los moros, la identidad de género incluso el ejército ha traicionado a los hombres muchos escogen sentirse identificados con caballeros andantes de la edad media, a mi me gustan los Samuráis por ejemplo.



Desde un punto de vista de masculinidad, los Conquistadores deberían ser revindicados como la epitome no de la masculinidad española sino universal. Tipos pobres, aventureros, brutales y folladores que destruyeron dos imperios casis sin despeinarse y cambiaron el mundo en unas pocas décadas. A poco que uno se asome a la conquista de América se da cuenta de que es el momento de mayor epicidad de la historia, hay casi que remontarse periodos míticos como la Guerra de Troya para encontrar algo semejante.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo de los tercios lleva ya un tiempo fraguándose, lo curioso es que no fueron reivindicados hasta antes de ayer. Todo el tema Tercios, Gran Capitan, Flandes han aparecido tarde en el imaginario español, antes primaba mas la idea del conquistador o el caballero de la Reconquista, básicamente el Cid.
> 
> 
> 
> Desde un punto de vista de masculinidad, los Conquistadores deberían ser revindicados como la epitome no de la masculinidad española sino universal. Tipos pobres, aventureros, brutales y folladores que destruyeron dos imperios casis sin despeinarse y cambiaron el mundo en unas pocas décadas. A poco que uno se asome a la conquista de América se da cuenta de que es el momento de mayor epicidad de la historia, hay casi que remontarse periodos míticos como la Guerra de Troya para encontrar algo semejante.



Para el asunto, recomiendo leer a Antonio Espino Lopez.

Se reedita ahora su libro La Conquista de America ampliado y con nuevo titulo: La Invasion de America.

De sus libros el unico que se me ha atragantadoun poco es "El Teatro de Marte (1652-1714) Las guerras De Cataluña" no porque no fuera interesante sino por ser tan detallista y excesivo en datos que me resulto muy arido y dificil de digerir.

Y La Conquista de Mexico de Thomas, por supuesto.


----------



## Ultramontano (31 Ene 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> La mayoría nobles?
> Pásame esa droga que tiene que ser cojonuda .



De origen noble he dicho. Y si, el perfil más abundante era el hijo no primogénito de la baja nobleza (hidalgos e infanzones) que sin perspectivas de heredar tierras ni títulos solían o bien alistarse en los ejércitos o meterse en el seminario.

La abundancia de la baja nobleza en España era mucho mayor que en la mayoría de Europa. Hablando de memoria creo que se estima que cerca 15-20% de la población lo era, habiendo zonas con hidalguia universal reconocida a todos sus habitantes como Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa. En Asturias se estima también en más del 70% y en general en todo el norte de España eran bastante abundantes. 
Mientras, en Francia por ejemplo, los nobles no pasaban del 3%.
Sólo en Polonia y Lituania ocurría algo parecido a lo de España.

Esta anomalía proviene de la época de la Reconquista, cuando a todo aquel con suficientes medios para ir a la guerra con su propio caballo se le otorgó título de hidalguía.
Eso hizo no sólo que fuese una clase muy abundante, sino que el oficio de las armas quedase tradicionalmente vinculado a ellos.


----------



## Ricohombre (31 Ene 2022)

Todos los ejércitos eran mercenarios y evidentemente nutrían las bajas con la gente del terreno. No había tercios alemanes. Los porcentajes te los acabas de inventar, etc. Pero tienes razón, como cualquier ejercito de la época no estaban formados solo por españoles (aunque si su elite y su oficialidad). El ejercito sueco o el francés usaban mercenarios de forma masiva, y se consideran ejércitos de Francia y Suecia, parece que todo vale contra España, que el grado de exigencia es mayor que con otros paises...







Esta imagen es el despliegue en la batalla de la Montaña Blanca, técnicamente son bohemios (Checos) contra Imperiales (austriacos), si amplias la imagen y ves el despliegue veras que hay alemanes (bávaros, sajones...), españoles, franceses, italianos, croatas, húngaros y hasta cosacos.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



VIVA LA MUERTE, PUTA BASURA.


----------



## Ricohombre (31 Ene 2022)

En el propio articulo de la wiki está, y se amplia sin problema.


----------



## xicomalo (31 Ene 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> VIVA LA MUERTE, PUTA BASURA.



28 Ene 2022 joder como estan los tontos con sus cuentas nuevas ...


----------



## xicomalo (31 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Los rojos tenéis una mentalidad enfermiza y un complejo de inferioridad acojonante, lo que dices es cierto: la mayoría de la población descendéis de tipejos pobres y vulgares. La gente idealista y romántica prefiere verse en un caballero o en un soldado de los tercios en lugar de recrearse en ser descendientes de "campesinos y trabajadores pobres", vosotros os recreáis en el lodo del que habéis salido.



Inventarse que mis antepasados eran algo que no lo fueron di que si hombre ... ¿Según tu era malo ser un campesino o trabajador ? ¿para ti eso era el lodo? con eso solo demostráis lo que sois los derechistas casposos que insultáis a los trabajadores y por eso montáis todo este circo para que la gente se piense que los trabajadores no existían , que lo que se tenían eran soldados con espaditas ....


----------



## tolomeo (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo eres una basura


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

pero qué tontísimo eres...

lo bueno es que en el foro no se te hace caso



xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando *la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos*


----------



## xicomalo (31 Ene 2022)

Por NO decir que la mayoría era gente del mal vivir cuando no hacían esas cosas eran delincuentes comunes ...

La mayoría de la población eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres y les guste o no a la mayoria de los tontos del foro eso es lo que fueron sus antepasados ...


----------



## xicomalo (31 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Jaja qué inculta y retrasada eres..... anda estúdialos un poquito y cállate el ano que tienes ahí en la cara.
> Tus garrapatas socialistas roban a todos los españoles cobardemente. Los tercios eran hombres de honor y de Dios, que luchaban para el beneficio de todos los españoles.
> Tus sacos de mierda socialista roban para vivir en Galapagar y salir precisamente de la mugre creada por ellos mismos



Prefiero estudiar de verdad como de verdad vivía la gente pobre y trabajadora ... si esos que eran tus antepasados , no gente con espaditas por muchas pajas mentales que tengáis ...


----------



## Josif Antonio (31 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto



O Pavía


----------



## JimJones (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



eres inútil y disfuncional.


----------



## Josif Antonio (31 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La forma de luchar de los tercios y su organización en el fondo es otra expresión del Renacimiento, o sea en última instancia fué un fenómeno cultural porque para establecer como tenían que combatir las formaciones de picas hubo que estudiar la forma de combatir de las falanges griegas antiguas....y sobre las formaciones con armas de fuego hubo estudiosos y teóricos que escribieron tratados sobre cómo utilizarlas mejor y el resultado fueron las formaciones de combate que cubrían todas las situaciones posibles en una batalla: Cuadro de Gente, Cuadro de Terreno, Escuadrón de Doble Frente, de Gran Frente, Prolongado de Gran Frente, Castillo, Mangas Volantes, Mangas Comunes...
> 
> La historiografía mentirosa de los progres y el leyendanegrismo ha esparcido durante siglos la falsedad de que los tercios eran algo parecido a toros embistiendo sin mucha planificación y organización detrás , algo así como mucha fuerza y poco cerebro,.... pero lo cierto es que el trabajo intelectual contribuyó lo mismo que la fuerza y los cojones en el éxito de los Tercios....otro cuento de mierda desmontado.



Sin entrar el la técnica y tecnología en el combate, simplemente el despliegue logístico de enviar unidades de combate pertrechadas a Flandes, Sicilia, Irlanda .. con el éxito del ejército imperial, desacredita el relato oscurantista. Había una milicia capaz pero también una administración eficaz y avanzada. Mucho más que nuestros homólogos europeos. Ya va siendo hora de dejar de mirar a Europa subordinandamente. Como dice Marcelo Gullo, la leyenda negra es el huevo de la serpiente de nuestra subordinación. Y nuestros políticos patrios son los tambores que retumban ese discurso falso y traidor.


----------



## Josif Antonio (31 Ene 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ese 16% representaba el núcleo duro de los Tercios, era su alma.



Exacto, sin paga, los extranjeros no luchaban. Los españoles si. Hasta el final.


----------



## keylargof (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



Claro que sí. Lo que es un orgullo son los segadors y los gudaris, y los elegantes revolucionarios de sudamérica y Rusia.


----------



## los propios dioses (31 Ene 2022)

Corrigiendo el título en honor a la verdad: unos 300 frikis "jóvenes" ridículamente locos.


----------



## JimJones (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Prefiero estudiar de verdad como de verdad vivía la gente pobre y trabajadora ... si esos que eran tus antepasados , no gente con espaditas por muchas pajas mentales que tengáis ...



Tu no estudias una mierda, solo como cobrar los 0,20 cts por mensaje.


----------



## Ricohombre (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Inventarse que mis antepasados eran algo que no lo fueron di que si hombre ... ¿Según tu era malo ser un campesino o trabajador ? ¿para ti eso era el lodo? con eso solo demostráis lo que sois los derechistas casposos que insultáis a los trabajadores y por eso montáis todo este circo para que la gente se piense que los trabajadores no existían , que lo que se tenían eran soldados con espaditas ....



Yo he hablado de "verse representado" y "recrearse" (en la miseria de tus antepasados), seguramente tus antepasados eran mas dignos que tu, tenían fe en Dios y eran buena gente; tu te recreas en una miseria porque te gusta pensar que eres un paria y que eso te da derecho a todo. Ser pobre no es un oprobio ni algo indigno, regodearse de serlo como tu haces, si.

Lo que aquí importa es la condición mental del izquierdista: complejo de inferioridad y sobresocialización, estáis a medio hacer, os falta fibra moral y pensáis como piensan los niños (los niños tontos quiero decir).

Osea que la fantasía romántica de las espaditas y los caballeros esta mal, pero la ilusión mugrosa de los trabajadores y los proletarios esta guay, al final cada uno tiene una condición y según es esta le tira hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Vosotros preferís la grasuza del obrero manual (cosa que tampoco sois) antes que las armas relucientes, preferís el indigno trabajo asalariado a la guerra y las aventuras. A vosotros os define perfectamente esta frase:

“_Profundo es el odio que en los corazones abyectos arde contra la belleza_”


----------



## Hubardo (31 Ene 2022)

Nos venden grandes guerreros como los samurais, los vikingos, etc sin embargo tenemos que avergonzarnos de los nuestros. Esto daba para película o serie : Tercios españoles contra samuráis


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (31 Ene 2022)

La cruz de Borgoña es una bandera acojonante, no la actual, que es un truño.


----------



## Abrojo (31 Ene 2022)

a mí me moló el homenaje que les hicieron en el desfile militar de hace unos años. Al rey se le ve contento y seguramente le aumentó la testosterona ese día


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

es un error tirar contra una para elevar a la otra

la cruz de Borgoña fue más bien la bandera de la Monarquía Católica y la rojigualda más bien la del estado-nación moderno



EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> La cruz de Borgoña es una bandera acojonante, no la actual, que es un truño.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> es un error tirar contra una para elevar a la otra
> 
> la cruz de Borgoña fue más bien la bandera de la Monarquía Católica y la rojigualda más bien la del estado-nación moderno



Me refiero estéticamente.

la de la Cruz es acojonante.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Me refiero estéticamente.
> 
> la de la Cruz es acojonante.



pues sí, es muy chula, hasta el punto de que está empezando a proliferar también entre grupos hispanistas en las Américas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> Nos venden grandes guerreros como los samurais, los vikingos, etc sin embargo tenemos que avergonzarnos de los nuestros. Esto daba para película o serie : Tercios españoles contra samuráis



La ropera era fácil de usar, ligera y con capacidad de cubrir los golpes de cualquier otra espada con facilidad. Los españoles contaban con la sabiduría acumulada de miles de batallas registradas desde Troya hasta Lepanto, los japos no tenían ni la menor oportunidad, y ni siquiera la oportunidad de saberlo. Si a eso le sumamos que los españoles tenían claro que era causa justa y gloriosa, el resultado es obvio.


----------



## Thundercat (31 Ene 2022)

Los Tercios son un ejército legendario sólo comparable en epicidad con la Legión Romana de César o la Falange Macedonia.
Unos soldados que arrasaron con Europa de tal forma que a los mandamases ingleses, holandeses, gabachos y demás chusma no les quedó otra que recurrir a la propaganda para intentar oscurecer su historia.


----------



## Abrojo (31 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La ropera era fácil de usar, ligera y con capacidad de cubrir los golpes de cualquier otra espada con facilidad. Los españoles contaban con la sabiduría acumulada de miles de batallas registradas desde Troya hasta Lepanto, los japos no tenían ni la menor oportunidad, y ni siquiera la oportunidad de saberlo. Si a eso le sumamos que los españoles tenían claro que era causa justa y gloriosa, el resultado es obvio.



Lol, la ropera ni de coña era ligera, el mismo peso que las de mano y media solo que más alargada y estrecha. Las versiones civiles de los siglos posteriores sí que eran más ligeras


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Todos los ejércitos eran mercenarios y evidentemente nutrían las bajas con la gente del terreno. No había tercios alemanes. Los porcentajes te los acabas de inventar, etc. Pero tienes razón, como cualquier ejercito de la época no estaban formados solo por españoles (aunque si su elite y su oficialidad). El ejercito sueco o el francés usaban mercenarios de forma masiva, y se consideran ejércitos de Francia y Suecia, parece que todo vale contra España, que el grado de exigencia es mayor que con otros paises...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926323
> 
> ...



Es sólo en el SXX cuando los ejércitos se nutren principalmente de levas, llevando lo más duro de la guerra a cada familia de forma obligatoria y sin compensación. El civilizado siglo de la tecnología es el siglo donde la guerra ha matado a más porcentaje de personas desarmadas de toda la historia, no hablemos de cifras brutas porque da nauseas


----------



## tixel (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> es un error tirar contra una para elevar a la otra
> 
> la cruz de Borgoña fue más bien la bandera de la Monarquía Católica y la rojigualda más bien la del estado-nación moderno



La de Borgona es la de la Monarquia Católica y la rojigualda la del estado masón.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Prefiero estudiar de verdad como de verdad vivía la gente pobre y trabajadora ... si esos que eran tus antepasados , no gente con espaditas por muchas pajas mentales que tengáis ...



Pero tu que vas a estudiar....si eres una pobre CM a la que le dan el guión diariamente. Yo ya llevo unas horas remando, tu eres una vaga ignorante que ni estudias y tu trabajo algún día lo pondremos en la picota, no lo dudes. Se os acabará esta orgía del mal que lleváis. 
No has leído el hilo, ni tu ni los otros niñatos que entran a decir paridas de pajas mentales, de mercenarios y chorradas varias. No nos creemos vuestras mierdas escritas por unos mierdas, datos progres. Te repito atontada, yo he visitado archivos de Indias, que los cachorros de ZP no sabéis ni lo que son.... es el lugar donde está todo documentado con pelos y señales y donde hay muy pocos funcionatas currando. Es tan fácil..... pero una vez más la izquierda tapa, pone trabas y no le interesa trabajar en ello. 
Sigue con los donetes así no hablas desgraciada


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> La de Borgona es la de la Monarquia Católica y la rojigualda la del estado masón.



no es tan fácil como os lo ponen algunos, el estado-nación que tenemos es uno de los trozos resultantes de la descomposición de la Monarquía... pero es el nuestro y es lo que ahora tenemos, léase, con estos mimbres toca cestear.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tendrían que hacer una peli tipo 300 o Troya con los tercios, voto por el sitio de castelnuovo o Lepanto



Yo preferiria lo que fue llamado como El milagro de Empel. A raiz de eso nombraron a la Inmaculada Concepcion patrona de infnteria


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Lol, la ropera ni de coña era ligera, el mismo peso que las de mano y media solo que más alargada y estrecha. Las versiones civiles de los siglos posteriores sí que eran más ligeras



Kilo y pico bien equilibrado es muy ligero, mucho más que un sable, alfanje, katana, machete o cutlass de centro de gravedad avanzado para dar fuerza al tajo.


----------



## Ricohombre (31 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> La de Borgona es la de la Monarquia Católica y la rojigualda la del estado masón.



Eso no es cierto, la rojigualda es una bandera utilitaria elegida por Carlos III para una finalidad especifica (ser visible), ha sido usada por el tradicionalismo desde el principio. Los requetés le pusieron a Mola como _conditio sine qua non_ para el alzamiento que usarían la rojigualda frente a la tricolor que planeaba usar.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues sí, es muy chula, hasta el punto de que está empezando a proliferar también entre grupos hispanistas en las Américas


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> No eran más que una banda de lacayos de baja estatura y de dientes podridos que morían como chinches por proteger los intereses del Rey.



Los juden siempre habéis sido más de contar monedas que de afirmar pies y liarse a cuchilladas.
No conocéis ni el honor ni la gloria sólo la usura y la avaricia. 

En fin,soys unos canallas despreciables a quienes tuvimos la inmensa fortuna de mandar a tomar por culo hace 500 años


----------



## INE (31 Ene 2022)

Otra moda más. Está muy bien conocer la Historia pero a día de hoy el 99% de la gente en la calle con el puto
bozal y haciendo colas de horas para vacunarse, con el país lleno de moros paguiteros y pioneros en los derechos
de homos, mugeras oprimidas, ministras feministas y demás minorías. Damos puta pena.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 926394



eso ya era cuestión que viene de historia, lo que hablo es un fenómeno mucho más reciente








Crónica: miles de peruanos se manifiestan contra la "Ideología de Género" y bajo la Cruz de Borgoña


Pasadas las 2:00 p.m. miles de Peruanos iniciaron una marcha en contra de la denominada “ideología de género” que el Ministerio de Educación ha añadido en el Currículo Nacional Escolar. En Lima, la movilización partía desde cuatro puntos y el lugar de encuentro era la plaza San Martín. La marcha




www.ahorainformacion.es


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo preferiria lo que fue llamado como El milagro de Empel. A raiz de eso nombraron a la Inmaculada Concepcion patrona de infnteria



Bueno, Cañete desmitifica bastante el enfrentamiento de Empel en este libro (que se me habia olvidado)








Mas que nada, porque apenas hubo realmente combate (nada equivalente a una gran batalla) y a las primeras de cambio los holandeses salieron por piernas (aunque hablo de memoria y igual me he equivocado de libro ).

Lo que si fue "milagroso" fue la congelacion del rio en aquella noche (no era habitual), que hace bastante para pensar en "una intervencion divina".

Y gestas, Malta y aun mas el sitio de Castelnuovo (a pesar de ser una derrota).


----------



## Plvs Vltra (31 Ene 2022)

@Bernaldo 

La que la hemos liado


----------



## M. Priede (31 Ene 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Los juden siempre habéis sido más de contar monedas que de afirmar pies y liarse a cuchilladas.
> No conocéis ni el honor ni la gloria sólo la usura y la avaricia.
> 
> En fin,soys unos canallas despreciables a quienes tuvimos la inmensa fortuna de mandar a tomar por culo hace 500 años



Es un trol


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es un trol



Ya,pero me apetecía trolearle a mi también


----------



## roquerol (31 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La forma de luchar de los tercios y su organización en el fondo es otra expresión del Renacimiento, o sea en última instancia fué un fenómeno cultural porque para establecer como tenían que combatir las formaciones de picas hubo que estudiar la forma de combatir de las falanges griegas antiguas....y sobre las formaciones con armas de fuego hubo estudiosos y teóricos que escribieron tratados sobre cómo utilizarlas mejor y el resultado fueron las formaciones de combate que cubrían todas las situaciones posibles en una batalla: Cuadro de Gente, Cuadro de Terreno, Escuadrón de Doble Frente, de Gran Frente, Prolongado de Gran Frente, Castillo, Mangas Volantes, Mangas Comunes...
> 
> La historiografía mentirosa de los progres y el leyendanegrismo ha esparcido durante siglos la falsedad de que los tercios eran algo parecido a toros embistiendo sin mucha planificación y organización detrás , algo así como mucha fuerza y poco cerebro,.... pero lo cierto es que el trabajo intelectual contribuyó lo mismo que la fuerza y los cojones en el éxito de los Tercios....otro cuento de mierda desmontado.



Me encantan estos aportes, en serio. Hace años (peinacanas aquí) encontraba uno información de este calibre en internet. Ahora es imposible escapar de los insultos, mentiras y demás porquería.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Los Tercios son un ejército legendario sólo comparable en epicidad con la Legión Romana de César o la Falange Macedonia.
> Unos soldados que arrasaron con Europa de tal forma que a los mandamases ingleses, holandeses, gabachos y demás chusma no les quedó otra que recurrir a la propaganda para intentar oscurecer su historia.



Si no fueron capaces ni de retener Holanda, como para conquistar desde York a Kabul...


----------



## Guillotin (31 Ene 2022)

*Diego García de Paredes* fue un guerrero letal y estratega temible, este héroe español se ganó a golpe de mandoble el apodo que le dio el ejército francés *«Le gran diable»*. Un apodo que poca traducción necesita y que deja claro el pavor que causaba entre los militares galos,* ya que según las crónicas llegó a segar la vida de hasta 500 enemigos mientras defendía solo un puente construido con barcazas* por el enemigo en las cercanías del *río Garellano (Nápoles)*.

Como soldado debió ser un tipo muy bestia, con una fuerza y una estatura por encima de la media, que en la defensa de sitios angostos, como un puente o una muralla, le daba una clara ventaja.

Mató 500 enemigos con la espada encima de un puente. ¡Supérame eso Holiwood!


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si no fueron capaces ni de retener Holanda, como para conquistar desde York a Kabul...



Teniendo en cuenta los medios disponibles, aguantaron bastante mas que los alemanes en Rusia en la WWII (para hacerse una idea comparativa de la asimetria de medios).

Los Paises Bajos se perdieron mas por errores puntuales y tecnicamente ya en la Paz de Westfalia se les dio la independencia
Parker lo sintetiza bastante bien en este librito:


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ene 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *Diego García de Paredes* fue un guerrero letal y estratega temible, este héroe español se ganó a golpe de mandoble el apodo que le dio el ejército francés *«Le gran diable»*. Un apodo que poca traducción necesita y que deja claro el pavor que causaba entre los militares galos,* ya que según las crónicas llegó a segar la vida de hasta 500 enemigos mientras defendía solo un puente construido con barcazas* por el enemigo en las cercanías del *río Garellano (Nápoles)*.
> 
> Como soldado debió ser un tipo muy bestia, con una fuerza y una estatura por encima de la media, que en la defensa de sitios angostos, como un puente o una muralla, le daba una clara ventaja.
> 
> Mató 500 enemigos con la espada encima de un puente. ¡Supérame eso Holiwood!



¡¿Este no es el Sansón de Extremadura?


----------



## M. Priede (31 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si no fueron capaces ni de retener Holanda, como para conquistar desde York a Kabul...



La URSS no se retuvo ni a sí misma. Setenta años duró.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La ropera era fácil de usar, ligera y con capacidad de cubrir los golpes de cualquier otra espada con facilidad. Los españoles contaban con la sabiduría acumulada de miles de batallas registradas desde Troya hasta Lepanto, los japos no tenían ni la menor oportunidad, y ni siquiera la oportunidad de saberlo. Si a eso le sumamos que los españoles tenían claro que era causa justa y gloriosa, el resultado es obvio.



Veamos un video

Al samurai cuando el espadachin (pensemos que los de aquella época estaban un trillón de veces más entrenados que este aficionado que tampoco lo hace nada mal la verdad, el samurai también claro) le ataca con daga y ropera no tiene nada que hacer. El espadachin español tenía técnicas de distracción como la capa, más grande y con más vuelo, eso a capa y ropera, pudiera ser que estuviera igualado. Pero como he dicho a daga y ropera el japonés tendría un tajo mortal en el cuello, puesto que la distracción en este caso era la ropera, donde inconscientemente el otro de arma larga va a encontrarse con la ropera por dimensión, pero la daga al ser corta y precisa en un experimentado soldado era coser y cantar, atacaban cuello, costillas...


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¡¿Este no es el Sansón de Extremadura?



Exacto


----------



## Guillotin (31 Ene 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¡¿Este no es el Sansón de Extremadura?


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


>



No me digáis que no da para peli....


----------



## Guillotin (31 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> No me digáis que no da para peli....



Atención a este detalle, cuando una máquina de guerra le atrapo con un gancho y lo metió dentro de la fortaleza que estaban asediando, estuvo matando enemigos durante tres días y tres noches sin descanso.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Ene 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta los medios disponibles, aguantaron bastante mas que los alemanes en Rusia en la WWII (para hacerse una idea comparativa de la asimetria de medios).
> 
> Los Paises Bajos se perdieron mas por errores puntuales y tecnicamente ya en la Paz de Westfalia se les dio la independencia
> Parker lo sintetiza bastante bien en este librito:



Yo me limitaba a contestar a un emocionado conforero que comparaba los hechos de los tercios con las empresas de las legiones romanas y las falanges macedonicas. 

Aunque puntualizando, tampoco es que el ejercito sovietico tuviera los medios de unos comerciantes holandeses del S.XVI.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Atención a este detalle, cuando una máquina de guerra le atrapo con un gancho y lo metió dentro de la fortaleza que estaban asediando, estuvo matando enemigos durante tres días y tres noches sin descanso.



Sí si, toda su vida es muy interesante. Tiene capítulos de caerse de culo. Y quedándose más solo que la una.....se pondría en modo león


----------



## Guillotin (31 Ene 2022)

Volviendo a lo nuestro, más allá del honor y la fe, el cainismo como no podía ser de otra manera se desato en la corte, señalando al creador de lo tercios.

Tras ganar 100 batallas en Italia y conquistar el reino de Nápoles para España, el fundador de los tercios, Don Gonzalo de Córdoba, fue acusado de malversación fondos, teniendo que dar explicaciones a su majestad y a la corte de palmeros y mariachis sobre los gastos que la campaña militar había conllevado, palmeros, mariachis y murmuradores querían participar en el reparto de los cargos y prebendas en el reino conquistado.

_Cien millones de ducados en picos, palas y azadones para enterrar a los muertos del enemigo. Ciento cincuenta mil ducados en frailes, monjas y pobres, para que rogasen a Dios por las almas de los soldados del rey caídos en combate. Cien mil ducados en guantes perfumados, para preservar a las tropas del hedor de los cadáveres del enemigo. Ciento sesenta mil ducados para reponer y arreglar las campanas destruidas de tanto repicar a victoria. Finalmente, por la paciencia al haber escuchado estas pequeñeces del rey, que pide cuentas a quien le ha regalado un reino, cien millones de ducados._


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

estareis de broma con los españoles luchando con samuráis utilizando capa, no?



V. R. N dijo:


> Veamos un video
> 
> Al samurai cuando el espadachin (pensemos que los de aquella época estaban un trillón de veces más entrenados que este aficionado que tampoco lo hace nada mal la verdad, el samurai también claro) le ataca con daga y ropera no tiene nada que hacer. El espadachin español tenía técnicas de distracción como la capa, más grande y con más vuelo, eso a capa y ropera, pudiera ser que estuviera igualado. Pero como he dicho a daga y ropera el japonés tendría un tajo mortal en el cuello, puesto que la distracción en este caso era la ropera, donde inconscientemente el otro de arma larga va a encontrarse con la ropera por dimensión, pero la daga al ser corta y precisa en un experimentado soldado era coser y cantar, atacaban cuello, costillas...


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> @Bernaldo
> 
> La que la hemos liado



¿por qué lo dices?


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> estareis de broma con los españoles luchando con samuráis utilizando capa, no?



Son suposiciones hombre.... del tipo de ¿quien ganaría entre un espartano y un ninja?
Y si, la capa era un elemento si, la cogían y se la medio enroscaban en el brazo, en el duelo la echaban a la cara o hacia la espada del rival. El rival se distraía y atacaban con una estocada.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Son suposiciones hombre.... del tipo de ¿quien ganaría entre un espartano y un ninja?
> Y si, la capa era un elemento si, la cogían y se la medio enroscaban en el brazo, en el duelo la echaban a la cara o hacia la espada del rival. El rival se distraía y atacaban con una estocada.



que no, que en batalla no hacían eso


----------



## Azog el Profanador (31 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Son suposiciones hombre.... del tipo de ¿quien ganaría entre un espartano y un ninja?
> Y si, la capa era un elemento si, la cogían y se la medio enroscaban en el brazo, en el duelo la echaban a la cara o hacia la espada del rival. El rival se distraía y atacaban con una estocada.



Hubo soldados y marineros portugueses, que para el caso que nos ocupa es lo mismo, que lucharon contra auténticos samuráis en Nagasaki, y los asiáticos en general no salieron bien parados.

«Antes quebrar que torcer»; la gesta del capitán Pessoa y sus 50 valientes en Nagasaki – historias de samuráis (historiasamurai.com)

Incidente del Nossa Senhora da Graça - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Mr. VULT (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que no, que en batalla no hacían eso



En un duelo, si.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> En un duelo, si.



ya, un duelo con un samurai...

venga ya, cuando se enfrentaron en su día en los mares asiáticos no fue con capa de por medio

a ver, que como ejercicio de imaginación no está mal, pero es algo ahistórico, valga el palabro


----------



## Mr. VULT (31 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Son suposiciones hombre.... del tipo de ¿quien ganaría entre un espartano y un ninja?
> Y si, la capa era un elemento si, la cogían y se la medio enroscaban en el brazo, en el duelo la echaban a la cara o hacia la espada del rival. El rival se distraía y atacaban con una estocada.



La verdadera destreza le da para el pelo al kenjutsu.

Otra cosa en la que los españoles del imperio destacaban y que no se ha explotado mediáticamente nada. Con los mejores espadachines de la época, resulta que los famosos son dartagnan que ni siquiera existió y los samurais de las películas de Hollywood.


----------



## Mr. VULT (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ya, un duelo con un samurai...
> 
> venga ya, cuando se enfrentaron en su día en los mares asiáticos no fue con capa de por medio
> 
> a ver, que como ejercicio de imaginación no está mal, pero es algo ahistórico, valga el palabro



No, no. Me refiero a que la técnica de ropera + daga + capa es más de duelo que de batalla. 

No he dicho que se batieran en duelo samuráis y tercios.


----------



## Ludovicus (31 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> La URSS no se retuvo ni a sí misma. Setenta años duró.



Y ahora estamos pagando las consecuencias de que al disolverse perdiera buena parte de los territorios que el zarismo incorporó al Imperio Ruso. Una catástrofe histórica la URSS.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Y ahora estamos pagando las consecuencias de que al disolverse perdiera buena parte de los territorios que el zarismo incorporó al Imperio Ruso. Una catástrofe histórica la URSS.



debería desintegrarse aún más, a lo mejor se debería comenzar a hacer una propaganda similar a la hispanófoba con la que ellos se dedican a enmerdar en RT contra España, aunque en tal caso no haría falta contar una mentira, la cruda verdad bastaría


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Ene 2022)

Tercios?









Tina Paterson colorea las fotos del franquismo


Es la primera vez que veo esta gloriosa foto en color... dos héroes de guerra, los pelos de punta... "Tina Paterson colorea las fotos del franquismo "para no pasar página"" Tina Paterson colorea las fotos del franquismo "para no pasar página"




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ludovicus (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> debería desintegrarse aún más, a lo mejor se debería comenzar a hacer una propaganda similar a la hispanófoba con la que ellos se dedican a enmerdar en RT contra España, aunque en tal caso no haría falta contar una mentira, la cruda verdad bastaría



Sin embargo nuestros aliados occidentales no paran de hacer propaganda a favor de España desde hace cinco siglos. La Leyenda Negra es un invento ruso.
Al ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (31 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La forma de luchar de los tercios y su organización en el fondo es otra expresión del Renacimiento, o sea en última instancia fué un fenómeno cultural porque para establecer como tenían que combatir las formaciones de picas hubo que estudiar la forma de combatir de las falanges griegas antiguas....y sobre las formaciones con armas de fuego hubo estudiosos y teóricos que escribieron tratados sobre cómo utilizarlas mejor y el resultado fueron las formaciones de combate que cubrían todas las situaciones posibles en una batalla: Cuadro de Gente, Cuadro de Terreno, Escuadrón de Doble Frente, de Gran Frente, Prolongado de Gran Frente, Castillo, Mangas Volantes, Mangas Comunes...
> 
> La historiografía mentirosa de los progres y el leyendanegrismo ha esparcido durante siglos la falsedad de que los tercios eran algo parecido a toros embistiendo sin mucha planificación y organización detrás , algo así como mucha fuerza y poco cerebro,.... pero lo cierto es que el trabajo intelectual contribuyó lo mismo que la fuerza y los cojones en el éxito de los Tercios....otro cuento de mierda desmontado.



Me autocito porque olvidé mencionar que los teóricos militares renacentistas estudiaron también la organización y técnicas de las legiones romanas, por ejemplo la idea de las "mangas comunes" , que eran como tercios en pequeño con piqueros y arcabuceros (o mosqueteros) tuvo que salir del estudio de los manípulos romanos de la II Guerra Púnica, que eran como pequeñas legiones (con vélites, hastati, príncipes y triarii) usadas en avanzadillas, hostigamientos o para cubrir en defensiva puntos donde no se podía desplazar muchas fuerzas....o bien de las "vexillationes" del imperio que eran básicamente lo mismo.

La otra formación ofensiva o para escaramuzas eran las "mangas volantes" que sólo tenía armas de fuego....y la "manga " a secas que era cuando las armas de fuego se situaban en las esquinas del escuadrón (su punto más vulnerable) para parar posibles ataques de caballería....

FORMACIONES DE LOS TERCIOS EN EL SIGLO XVI


----------



## Ludovicus (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La mayoría de la población eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres y les guste o no a la mayoria de los tontos del foro eso es lo que fueron sus antepasados ...



No como en el resto de Europa, donde todo el mundo ataba los perros con longanizas y había ya estados del bienestar.


----------



## xicomalo (31 Ene 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> No como en el resto de Europa, donde todo el mundo ataba los perros con longanizas y había ya estados del bienestar.



NO pero es de idiotas estar haciéndose pajas con los Tercios en el 2021 ,vendiendo algo que NO eran cuando la mayoría de los antepasados de la gente eran gente humilde y no esos delincuentes


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que no, que en batalla no hacían eso



Era en duelo de a uno claro


----------



## Ludovicus (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> NO pero es de idiotas estar haciéndose pajas con los Tercios en el 2021 ,vendiendo algo que NO eran cuando la mayoría de los antepasados de la gente eran gente humilde y no esos delincuentes



Claro, los soldados de los tercios no eran gente humilde, eran todos parientes cercanos del rey y de grandes de España.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

delincuentes dice el atontao...



xicomalo dijo:


> NO pero es de idiotas estar haciéndose pajas con los Tercios en el 2021 ,vendiendo algo que NO eran cuando la mayoría de los antepasados de la gente eran gente humilde y no esos delincuentes


----------



## TercioVascongado (31 Ene 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues menos mal que eran pocos, si llegan a ser más... creo que fue Richelieu el que dijo algo así como"Los españoles aspiran al dominio universal pero suerte que su falta de hombres se lo impiden"
> 
> 
> Pues coño, como el imperio británico, en Waterloo la mitad del ejército británico, aliados aparte, eran irlandeses, escoceses y alemanes, pocos rosbif había. Y así con montones de ejemplos históricos. Un ejército es lo que sean sus mandos, oficiales, tácticas y espíritu de cuerpo. Aparte de que usas conceptos modernos de nacionalidad que no se aplicaban entonces. Un valón o un napolitano o un portugués eran tan súbditos del rey de España como los castellanos... o vascos.
> ...



Quedamos pocos. Entre la ingeniería social del PNV y la del PSOE con ayuda del PP, es difícil adquirir determinados conocimientos. Hay que estar muy aislado de la sociedad y tener estímulos externos para iniciarse.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

pero qué pesaditos somos repitiendo una vez la misma trola lastimera-pelotera

los vascos no fundaron Castilla

no hace falta siquiera saber mucho de Historia ni demasiado sentido común para dejar de soltar semejantes falsedades





Zhukov dijo:


> Qué tristeza y qué rabia que los vascos, *que fundaron Castilla* y tantos héroes han dado a España, se hayan convertido en traidores.


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos



El único ejército del que el aguerrido @xicomalo recibe órdenes:







El Frente Chárico Occidental.


----------



## TercioVascongado (31 Ene 2022)

Grande Hugo Cañete con sus libros y con sus sagas en Histocast.


----------



## TercioVascongado (31 Ene 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Prefiero estudiar de verdad como de verdad vivía la gente pobre y trabajadora ... si esos que eran tus antepasados , no gente con espaditas por muchas pajas mentales que tengáis ...



Pues estudia a Von Humboldt cuando decía que en el Virreinato de nueva España y en el del Perú un campesino del Imperio Español tenía una renta varias veces mayor que uno alemán, por ejemplo.


----------



## M. Priede (31 Ene 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Y ahora estamos pagando las consecuencias de que al disolverse perdiera buena parte de los territorios que el zarismo incorporó al Imperio Ruso. Una catástrofe histórica la URSS.



Incluso demográfica; Putin achaca a las guerras y a la represión bolchevique la escasa población que tienen: (14) Putin confiesa que el problema demográfico de Rusia no le deja dormir. Cree que debería haber 500 millones de rusos y no 146 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

formaron uno de sus varios afluentes, pero no son sus fundadores aunque ahora como moda se repita el mantra


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> La verdadera destreza le da para el pelo al kenjutsu.
> 
> Otra cosa en la que los españoles del imperio destacaban y que no se ha explotado mediáticamente nada. Con los mejores espadachines de la época, resulta que los famosos son dartagnan que ni siquiera existió y los samurais de las películas de Hollywood.



Asi es... un arte que se exportó al nuevo mundo








La verdadera destreza. El arte de la esgrima en El Camino Español


El sistema de esgrima española llamado Destreza es un método global de lucha con espadas con un fuerte componente matemático, filosófico y geométrico.




www.xn--elcaminoespaol-1nb.com


----------



## M. Priede (31 Ene 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Sin embargo nuestros aliados occidentales no paran de hacer propaganda a favor de España desde hace cinco siglos. La Leyenda Negra es un invento ruso.
> Al ignore por gilipollas.



Se supone que después de las lindezas que largamos de Rusia encima nos tienen que defender. Ése, en definitiva, es como éste:
(2) Jiménez Losantos dice que el comunismo y antisemitismo del Gobierno provocó la decisión de EE.UU. de apoyar a Marruecos. Y se queda tan ancho | Burbuja.info
Piensan en base religiosa, y temen no sé qué, la religión ortodoxa, o vete tú a saber qué. No hubo más conflicto con ellos que el ideológico del 36, ni uno más.

Ni una palabra contra el Papa porque eso iría en favor de nuestros enemigos, ahora bien, contra Rusia, sí.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Ene 2022)

ahora te enteras de lo que es un imperio de verdad. A buenas horas.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Todos los ejércitos eran mercenarios y evidentemente nutrían las bajas con la gente del terreno. No había tercios alemanes. Los porcentajes te los acabas de inventar, etc. Pero tienes razón, como cualquier ejercito de la época no estaban formados solo por españoles (aunque si su elite y su oficialidad). El ejercito sueco o el francés usaban mercenarios de forma masiva, y se consideran ejércitos de Francia y Suecia, parece que todo vale contra España, que el grado de exigencia es mayor que con otros paises...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926323
> 
> ...



exacto, decir la verdad en el caso de España es leyenda rosa, manda cojones.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> La de Borgona es la de la Monarquia Católica y la rojigualda la del estado masón.



¿entonces carlos III ya era masón? no fue un mal rey para el imperio, a lo que sé.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (31 Ene 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> No quiero "seguir" a nadie. Quiero leer.



Hugo Cañete tiene varios libros , solo o en colaboración.
Lo puedes leer en un blog de historia militar o bien te pillas alguna obra suya , documentada directamente de textos de hace 500 años. 
Tiene uno sobre Francisco Verdugo , coronel español en Flandes que ilustra bien claramente la pasta de la que estaban hechos , el trato que recibieron de los reyes y te dejará boquiabierto.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (31 Ene 2022)

E


XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, los tercios de picas solo actuaron en Europa. En América no se formaron nunca, ni hizo falta, porque bastaba con el arte militar convencional para las escaramuzas con pueblos que apenas habían salido de la Edad de Piedra, y que fueron vencidos y esclavizados con gran facilidad, sin recurrir a técnicas militares sofisticadas...



En Salvador de Bahía combatieron tercios españoles...


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (31 Ene 2022)

Falso.
Primero porque tercios , sólo había de españoles y llegó a formarsr algún tercio de italianos. Si eran alemanes , eso no era un tercio.

Segundo , un mercenario lucha por quien le pague , cambia de bando si le ofrecen más dinero. Los tercios españoles , nunca cambiaron de bando y hasta con años atrasados sin cobrar , siguieron peleando.

Mentirosete resentido detectado.


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> E
> 
> En Salvador de Bahía combatieron tercios españoles...



Puede ser, pero esa no fue una guerra de conquista, hecha contra bandas de indios de civilizaciones relativamente primitivas, apenas salidas del neolítico, y que no conocían ni la rueda...

La táctica empleada por Pizarro y por Cortés no hizo uso de esquemas de batalla refinados como los tercios de picas. No hizo falta.


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2022)

A ver si puedes dar una referencia seria de esa 'constancia'...


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Puede ser, pero esa no fue una guerra de conquista, hecha contra bandas de indios de civilizaciones relativamente primitivas, apenas salidas del neolítico, y que no conocían ni la rueda...
> 
> La táctica empleada por Pizarro y por Cortés no hizo uso de esquemas de batalla refinados como los tercios de picas. No hizo falta.



La verdad es que con unos espejos y peines estaban sobrados ellos
(carcajadón)


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Falso.
> Primero porque tercios , sólo había de españoles y llegó a formarsr algún tercio de italianos. Si eran alemanes , eso no era un tercio.
> 
> Segundo , un mercenario lucha por quien le pague , cambia de bando si le ofrecen más dinero. Los tercios españoles , nunca cambiaron de bando y hasta con años atrasados sin cobrar , siguieron peleando.
> ...



Parece que hay confusión entre militar profesional y mercenario en este hilo. Y tampoco se cambiaban a menudo de bando los mercenarios, a la larga no salía rentable y corrían el riesgo de ser ejecutados por el segundo contratante para evitarse problemas y pagar. Me contaron que en una de esas de África algunas compañís hicieron eso, y decidieron mandar a los mercenarios a primea llínea con las fusas atadas con cinta aislante y explosivos. Obviamente luego tuvieron problemas para encontrar más mercenarios.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Deja.... esta tipa no te entiende nada, tienen su guión diario y te suelta la misma chorrada una y otra vez cambiando un poco el orden de las frases y alguna palabreja, los Cm's son cortitos


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Puede ser, pero esa no fue una guerra de conquista, hecha contra bandas de indios de civilizaciones relativamente primitivas, apenas salidas del neolítico, y que no conocían ni la rueda...
> 
> La táctica empleada por Pizarro y por Cortés no hizo uso de esquemas de batalla refinados como los tercios de picas. No hizo falta.



Contra holandeses . ¿ O no se considera civilizados a los holandeses?
Durante la época en que Portugal estaba dentro de la Monarquía hispánica , los holandeses asaltaron plazas del Brasil y se mandaron tercios a recuperarlas.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Si:
Por su parte, los escasos cuatrocientos españoles formaron en una disposición típica en ese momento en Europa: los piqueros se colocaron tras los rodeleros, *mientras los ballesteros formaban en los flancos* dispuestos a cubrir a sus compañeros junto a los pocos afortunados que portaban arcabuces. Cortés contaba con dos únicas ventajas para enfrentarse a la oleada de enemigos: un pequeño grupo de jinetes capaces de marcar la diferencia *con sus cargas al estilo táctico europeo* y la escalofriante garantía de que los aztecas buscarían apresar vivos a todos y cada uno de los conquistadores para usarlos en sus rituales. Aquella garantía sirvió de excusa para aguantar hasta las últimas consecuencias.

Finalmente, fueron los jinetes castellanos encabezados por el propio Cortés los primeros en arremeter contra la marea, sorprendiendo a los aztecas. *La fuerza de la galopada les introdujo en mitad del ejército enemigo antes de retroceder ordenadamente*. El extremeño y su caballería repitió este movimiento, carga y huida, una y otra vez, mientras la infantería española recibía las primeras acometidas furiosas .


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

¿Y a tí que te ha pasó? ¿Te estás volviendo hispanista o ke ase?


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Cómo que no, y de irlandeses también hubo, con una historia muy épica peliculera por cierto




Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Falso.
> Primero porque tercios , sólo había de españoles y llegó a formarsr algún tercio de italianos. Si eran alemanes , eso no era un tercio.
> 
> Segundo , un mercenario lucha por quien le pague , cambia de bando si le ofrecen más dinero. Los tercios españoles , nunca cambiaron de bando y hasta con años atrasados sin cobrar , siguieron peleando.
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Había hidalgos por toda España deseando enrolarse en los Tercios. El necio del xico no le da la pelota para comprender que sin eso no hubieran sido las tropas más potentes de Europa


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Puede ser, pero esa no fue una guerra de conquista, hecha contra bandas de indios de civilizaciones relativamente primitivas, apenas salidas del neolítico, y que no conocían ni la rueda...
> 
> La táctica empleada por Pizarro y por Cortés no hizo uso de esquemas de batalla refinados como los tercios de picas. No hizo falta.



no es cierto, Cortes y Pizarro si usaban tacticas de la epoca, lo que pasa es que cuando Cortes conquista Mejico aun no se habian creado los Tercios como tal y usaban las tacticas de guerra aprendidas en Italia. Pero Bernal Diaz del Castillo deja muy claramente que usaban tacticas de orden cerrado contra los indios y si se rompia el orden estaban jodidos, el mismo Cortes se salta el orden de como usar la caballeria que era entrar con la lanza a la altura de los ojos arremter y salir corriendo y casi es capturado por los indios. 
Tambie se usaron Tacticas modernas de tiro en cadena en las guerras de Pizarro contra los Almagristas donde unos disparaban y otros recargaban arcabuces para generar un fuego continuo.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cómo que no, y de irlandeses también hubo, con una historia muy épica peliculera por cierto



Un tercio es mandado por un maestre de campo , un regimiento por un coronel.
Aunque se parezcan , no eran lo mismo. Esos irlandeses estaban bajo el mando del CORONEL Guillermo de Stanley , luego integrados en un tercio , el de Boadilla , famosísimo por la machada de Castelnuovo.

No es quitarles mérito , pero un tercio nunca era mandado por un coronel.


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Ene 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si no fueron capaces ni de retener Holanda, como para conquistar desde York a Kabul...



Imbecil, los tercios a los rebeldes Holandeses los habrian barrido el primer año de guerra si no es por la ayuda Inglesa, Francesa, Sueca y Alemana. Cuando España estaba a punto de ganar a los herejes estos recibian dinero de Inglaterra, Francia y Alemania para contratar mercenarios o directamente Francia atacaba los territorios Españoles para hacernos una pinza.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (31 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Hugo Cañete tiene varios libros , solo o en colaboración.
> Lo puedes leer en un blog de historia militar o bien te pillas alguna obra suya , documentada directamente de textos de hace 500 años.
> Tiene uno sobre Francisco Verdugo , coronel español en Flandes que ilustra bien claramente la pasta de la que estaban hechos , el trato que recibieron de los reyes y te dejará boquiabierto.



En Histocast tienen programas de horas y horas hablando sobre la realidad de los tercios. Hugo Cañete es de lo mejorcito que hay, además que va a las fuentes reales para documentarse, nada de copia y pega.

Histocast. Tercios, la campaña del Duque de Alba


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Ene 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> Nos venden grandes guerreros como los samurais, los vikingos, etc sin embargo tenemos que avergonzarnos de los nuestros. Esto daba para película o serie : Tercios españoles contra samuráis



Lo mismo pasa con los Jenizaros, que seguramente le daban a un Samurai o los Piratas Argelinos que eran peores que los Vikingos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Menudo giro, sigo observando... A gente como tú se le quita el complejo poniéndoos a vivir varios años fuera, a aprender el frío que hace fuera de Españita, la vituperada.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Me está molando mucho el hilo, está muy activo


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2022)

Eso no fue un cuadro de picas, cono el de las guerras de Europa, sino una medida momentánea desesperada, acorde con la situación. Si en Otumba se salvaron los españoles, fue solamente por la captura y muerte del caudillo de los indios, que se desbandaron...


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> no es cierto, Cortes y Pizarro si usaban tacticas de la epoca, lo que pasa es que cuando Cortes conquista Mejico aun no se habian creado los Tercios como tal y usaban las tacticas de guerra aprendidas en Italia. Pero Bernal Diaz del Castillo deja muy claramente que usaban tacticas de orden cerrado contra los indios y si se rompia el orden estaban jodidos, el mismo Cortes se salta el orden de como usar la caballeria que era entrar con la lanza a la altura de los ojos arremter y salir corriendo y casi es capturado por los indios.
> Tambie se usaron Tacticas modernas de tiro en cadena en las guerras de Pizarro contra los Almagristas donde unos disparaban y otros recargaban arcabuces para generar un fuego continuo.



Que la infantería combata en 'orden cerrado' no significa que se siga la táctica del cuadro de picas, que era peculiar e innovadora, y que se empleó solamente en Europa.


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Contra holandeses . ¿ O no se considera civilizados a los holandeses?
> Durante la época en que Portugal estaba dentro de la Monarquía hispánica , los holandeses asaltaron plazas del Brasil y se mandaron tercios a recuperarlas.



No eran indios. Se trataba de cristianos, herejes a los ojos de los castellanos, igual de crueles y faltos de escrúpulos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

¿Qué tal, chavalón? ¿Quién es el tal xicomalo?


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Que la infantería combata en 'orden cerrado' no significa que se siga la táctica del cuadro de picas, que era peculiar e innovadora, y que se empleó solamente en Europa.



Primero, el cuadro de picas se usaba desde Alejandro Magno por lo que no era innovadora sino rescatada durante el renacimiento, de igual forma se rescato el concepto de Legion romana. Los conquistadores de Cortes si usaban cuadros de picas, incluso los Mexicas utilizaban lanzas que llegaban a ser mas largas que las que usaban los conquistadores Españoles. Otra cosa es que los Conquistadores Españoles llegasen a tener el nivel de los piqueros Suizos.
Aqui lo que pasa es que la gente mezcla epocas, la conquista de Mejico es entre la decada de 1510 y 1520 y los Tecios como tal se crean, según la version oficial, en la decada de 1530. Dificilmente Cortes podia usar cuadros de picas con arcabuceros en las mangas como los Tercios cuando aun no se habian creado.


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Primero, el cuadro de picas se usaba desde Alejandro Magno por lo que no era innovadora sino rescatada durante el renacimiento, de igual forma se rescato el concepto de Legion romana. Los conquistadores de Cortes si usaban cuadros de picas, incluso los Mexicas utilizaban lanzas que llegaban a ser mas largas que las que usaban los conquistadores Españoles. Otra cosa es que los Conquistadores Españoles llegasen a tener el nivel de los piqueros Suizos.
> Aqui lo que pasa es que la gente mezcla epocas, la conquista de Mejico es entre la decada de 1510 y 1520 y los Tecios como tal se crean, según la version oficial, en la decada de 1530. Dificilmente Cortes podia usar cuadros de picas con arcabuceros en las mangas como los Tercios cuando aun no se habian creado.




El cuadro de picas utiliza un mecanismo táctico peculiar, que fue muy novedoso en su día. De ahí su éxito.


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El cuadro de picas utiliza un mecanismo táctico peculiar, que fue muy novedoso en su día. De ahí su éxito.



Claro, por eso los piqueros Suizos eran la infanteria de elite mercenaria que contrataba el Rey de Francia, pero este sistema se rescato en el renacimiento y cuando Cortes va a America ya hacia casi un siglo que se usaba el cuadro de picas en Europa y los Españoles lo conocian a la perfeccion de las guerras de Italia, Cortes conocia perfectamente el cuadro de picas en 1520 ya que hacia casi cien años que se usaba.


----------



## BGA (31 Ene 2022)

Con mucho acierto se ha apuntado ya que la juventud necesita de buenas referencias. Bastaría con preguntarnos que es más natural en los jóvenes, si ser apocados, desconfiados, cínicos a temprana edad, o ser osados, valientes, deseosos de encontrar su buen lugar en el mundo. ¿Y qué referencias tienen en lo tocante a la épica y al valor? Pues a los vikingos, a los ninjas, a los samurais, a los.... que no tienen nada que ver con nosotros y si lo hubieran tenido lo español aparece con las pinceladas clásicas de la leyenda negra. Traidores, bribones, insolidarios, gentes de "fortuna" y lobos solitarios nacidos fuera de tiempo en medio de una sociedad mezquina y envidiosa. Esa es la referencia que encuentra la juventud española desde hace más de cuarenta años... ¿Cómo no sucumbir al preciosismo de otras leyendas que el cine hace realidad ante sus ojos? No verán a sus protagonistas sin su atractivo y cuando no tanto, sin un valor sin medida. Pero si de españoles se trata la imagen que les llega es la menos piadosa posible, a la sazón, la más descarnada y torva. ¿Cómo empatizar con el eterno perdedor que además es feo, gordo, calvo y sin carisma? No me hodan, tal parece que no seamos nada fotogénicos. Fuera ironías, lo hacen a conciencia. Lo llaman "realismo español" que arranca en la Picaresca. Mientras en otros países se presenta lo ejemplar y lo bello como si fuera lo natural, en el nuestro, ese placer por la fealdad propia convive armoniosamente con la perturbación mal disimulada por la belleza de los otros entre nuestros "autores". ¿Cómo no maldecir tan pésima fortuna como es para el joven ingenuo el tener que reconocerse en esos personajes que el "autor" describe como descarnadamente reales?

Tengo para mi que la Picaresca trataba de ser moralizante y no una loa a la "realidad". Así, al tiempo que te arrancaba una carcajada, dábase cuenta uno mismo de su propia crueldad. ¡Qué difícil es entender la cultura clásica española! Sin embargo, ese filón picaresco, tan mal entendido y peor gestionado por quienes luego opositaron a élite intelectual, ha sido y sigue siendo "la estampa española" que se concilia a la perfección con todo lo que se ha dicho perversamente de nosotros.

Por eso tienen que convencerse de que el Imperio Español entró en decadencia nada más nacer. Al parecer tres siglos de lenta agonía, según piensan y justifican aunque los números digan lo contrario, son naderías insoportables si se comparan a otros imperios contemporáneos que no duraron ni doscientos. Es cierto que la emergencia de otros imperios merma la capacidad de cualquier imperio asentado, pero eso no le resta valor a sí mismo y al contrario, haber resistido envites durante todo ese tiempo es digno de alabanza y de respeto. También de gratitud por aquellos hombres y mujeres reales que muy por encima del glamur cinematográfico supieron qué hacer y cómo hacerlo contra todo y contra todos.

Más que la "bomba", el peligro que representa España es que se reconozca en su historia con el orgullo justo. Ni más, ni menos.


----------



## WinstonSmith (31 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Se debe a internet, aunque ahí no lo digan, y no a las investigaciones de los años 70 y 80 o a Pérez Reverte. Las universidades, con alguna excepción, han sido factorías de cretinos ideólogos, especialmente en humanidades. Es internet quien ha desatado este interés por la Historia, que ha surgido desde abajo, realmente popular, dado que las academias se dedican a intoxicar. Hace veinte años nadie sabía quién era Blas de Lezo, o de los fracasos estrepitosos de la armada británica frente a la española hasta el XIX, más bien pensábamos que había sido todo lo contrario, porque en España todo estuvo mal desde el principio por no haber dejado que los árabes y su 'riquísima y refinada cultura' nos gobernara. Somos el único país del mundo que una vez islamizado dejó de serlo, y ellos, los musulmanes, no lo olvidan. Hoy, los institutos y universidades siguen en lo mismo, con excepciones. Así que la gente encuentra en Internet la historia que el progretariado no sólo le oculta sino que desconoce, porque encima son de una ignorancia directamente proporcional a su ira.
> 
> El camino no está en el cojonismo -es que ya lo veo venir- sino en incorporar el heroísmo de la guerra, que siempre es llamativa, dentro del conocimiento de la Historia; así, cuando los Tercios iban de Milán a combatir en Bruselas y durante 150 años fueron imbatibles, debe entenderse por qué era así y todo lo que trajo aparejado: la incorporación a España de todo el hacer y saber renacentista italiano, que ya había empezado con el Reino de Aragón, pero que se incrementó de manera exponencial en el XVI; de los grandes escritores y pintores, todos ellos enamorados de Italia, desde Cervantes a Velázquez, de los pintores flamencos y su aportación a la pintura española, de la teología, de los conocimientos que España aportó a la Geografía, Cartografía y navegación.
> 
> ...



Entro para decir que seguramente hay que añadir una razón más a lo expuesto arriba. En los últimos años el trabajo de divulgación histórica que han llevado a cabo personajes como Carlos Canales, y antes que este Juan Antonio Cebrian, ha sido colosal.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Hugo Cañete tiene varios libros , solo o en colaboración.
> Lo puedes leer en un blog de historia militar o bien te pillas alguna obra suya , documentada directamente de textos de hace 500 años.
> Tiene uno sobre Francisco Verdugo , coronel español en Flandes que ilustra bien claramente la pasta de la que estaban hechos , el trato que recibieron de los reyes y te dejará boquiabierto.



La Guerra de Frisia. Que oportunidad perdida.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Con mucho acierto se ha apuntado ya que la juventud necesita de buenas referencias. Bastaría con preguntarnos que es más natural en los jóvenes, si ser apocados, desconfiados, cínicos a temprana edad, o ser osados, valientes, deseosos de encontrar su buen lugar en el mundo. ¿Y qué referencias tienen en lo tocante a la épica y al valor? Pues a los vikingos, a los ninjas, a los samurais, a los.... que no tienen nada que ver con nosotros y si lo hubieran tenido lo español aparece con las pinceladas clásicas de la leyenda negra. Traidores, bribones, insolidarios, gentes de "fortuna" y lobos solitarios nacidos fuera de tiempo en medio de una sociedad mezquina y envidiosa. Esa es la referencia que encuentra la juventud española desde hace más de cuarenta años... ¿Cómo no sucumbir al preciosismo de otras leyendas que el cine hace realidad ante sus ojos? No verán a sus protagonistas sin su atractivo y cuando no tanto, sin un valor sin medida. Pero si de españoles se trata la imagen que les llega es la menos piadosa posible, a la sazón, la más descarnada y torva. ¿Cómo empatizar con el eterno perdedor que además es feo, gordo, calvo y sin carisma? No me hodan, tal parece que no seamos nada fotogénicos. Fuera ironías, lo hacen a conciencia. Lo llaman "realismo español" que arranca en la Picaresca. Mientras en otros países se presenta lo ejemplar y lo bello como si fuera lo natural, en el nuestro, ese placer por la fealdad propia convive armoniosamente con la perturbación mal disimulada por la belleza de los otros entre nuestros "autores". ¿Cómo no maldecir tan pésima fortuna como es para el joven ingenuo el tener que reconocerse en esos personajes que el "autor" describe como descarnadamente reales?
> 
> Tengo para mi que la Picaresca trataba de ser moralizante y no una loa a la "realidad". Así, al tiempo que te arrancaba una carcajada, dábase cuenta uno mismo de su propia crueldad. ¡Qué difícil es entender la cultura clásica española! Sin embargo, ese filón picaresco, tan mal entendido y peor gestionado por quienes luego opositaron a élite intelectual, ha sido y sigue siendo "la estampa española" que se concilia a la perfección con todo lo que se ha dicho perversamente de nosotros.
> 
> ...



¡Sublime!


----------



## tixel (31 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿entonces carlos III ya era masón? no fue un mal rey para el imperio, a lo que sé.



Era borbón ¿no?


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

Vaya, un tipo gris el tal xico


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

Ni les llames anglos que se mosquean...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Feb 2022)

Bueno, irlandeses fueron los que se dedicaron a asesinar y robar en las playas a los náufragos de la Grande y Felicísima Armada. Pero bueno, en general, Irlanda y España han estado ligadas por un enemigo histórico común.


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las tonterías que hace el nacionalismo rancio cuando la gente de Los Tercios e su gran mayoría era gente de mal vivir delincuentes que cuando podía trabajaban como mercenarios y cuando no pues como delincuentes o asesinos
> 
> Y lo mas penoso es que la gran mayoria de la población sus antepasados lo que simplemente eran campesinos y trabajadores pobres que sufrían a los delincuentes ...
> 
> ...



hace falta ser idiota para comparar nazis y tercios, pero idiota.

Seguro que eres de los que va a Trafalgar Square y lo flipas con tanto Héroe British pero luego no sabes quien es Blas de Lezo o Don Diego de Urbina.

Tu país, si tu país gobernó el mundo a base de tecnología, huevos y honor y hoy tu idioma lo hablan 500 millones de personas por eso exactamente.

Sin contar con que tu añorado Víctor Manuel, vive aún hoy de lo que pilla de Latinoamérica.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Lo importante de este tema es que te das cuenta DE LA CANTIDAD INGENTE DE MENTIRAS que nos han colado. Pero no solo los que estaban interesados por pura conveniencia en ello, como los rojos, la progresía o el separatismo, sino incluso de gente supuestamente entendida y conocedora del tema. Hasta tímidos o acomplejados apologetas de la época como Reverte. Siempre intentando proyectar la típica imagen de español cruel, valeroso y despiadado, celoso de su honor, pero con las luces justas.

Para luego descubrir como ha dicho un forero que en realidad los tercios no era un club de gente aguerrida, bizarra y osada pero al mismo tiempo ignorante y fanática, SINO QUE ERA GENTE MUY PREPARADA E INTELIGENTE. Nadie se acuerda nunca de que Lope de Vega o Calderón, el mismo Cervantes fueron soldados. Joder que gente más estúpida y justita de conocimiento.

Pero es que incluso la cosa es peor, va más allá. Yo descubro día a día nuevos engaños. El último uno muy extendido.

¿Cuantos no habéis escuchado que la monarquía hispana era especialmente obtusa y prefirió pulirse la plata americana en Flandes en lugar de invertirla en la propia península? ¿Cuantos no habéis leído que el GRAN ERROR de España fue empecinarse en una guerra como la flamenca donde no tenía el menor interés real?

Venga confesad.

Bueno pues voy hace unos meses y descubro ESTO:









Pacificación de Gante - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









__





Edicto perpetuo de 1577 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Leedlo. Decidme ahora si esto no es una ABSOLUTA MUESTRA DE GENEROSIDAD Y RESPETO por parte de los españoles por los que se habían sublevado. Sería incluso una oferta generosa HASTA PARA LOS PARÁMETROS ACTUALES.

Es más casi parece UNA CLAUDICACIÓN de España en toda regla antes siquiera de comenzar la guerra ni siquiera 10 años después de que se complicase todo.

La conclusión es obvia, ESPAÑA NUNCA QUISO LA GUERRA EN FLANDES, NUNCA. E hizo todo lo posible prácticamente desde el principio para dar una salida mínimamente honrosa al conflicto. Hasta el punto de renunciar a todo practicamente salvo la soberanía nominal del rey, la autoridad del "virrey" en colaboración con los estados generales (una especie de senado de oligarcas locales que tenía el poder de facto) y el respeto a los católicos. Fijaos que exigencias más brutales por parte del un rey fanático e intolerante.

QUE NO ME INVENTO NADA, que está todo ahí. IMAGINAD la ABSOLUTA e ingente cantidad de mentiras que nos han contado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Volviendo a lo nuestro, más allá del honor y la fe, el cainismo como no podía ser de otra manera se desato en la corte, señalando al creador de lo tercios.
> 
> Tras ganar 100 batallas en Italia y conquistar el reino de Nápoles para España, el fundador de los tercios, Don Gonzalo de Córdoba, fue acusado de malversación fondos, teniendo que dar explicaciones a su majestad y a la corte de palmeros y mariachis sobre los gastos que la campaña militar había conllevado, palmeros, mariachis y murmuradores querían participar en el reparto de los cargos y prebendas en el reino conquistado.
> 
> _Cien millones de ducados en picos, palas y azadones para enterrar a los muertos del enemigo. Ciento cincuenta mil ducados en frailes, monjas y pobres, para que rogasen a Dios por las almas de los soldados del rey caídos en combate. Cien mil ducados en guantes perfumados, para preservar a las tropas del hedor de los cadáveres del enemigo. Ciento sesenta mil ducados para reponer y arreglar las campanas destruidas de tanto repicar a victoria. Finalmente, por la paciencia al haber escuchado estas pequeñeces del rey, que pide cuentas a quien le ha regalado un reino, cien millones de ducados._



Yo este pasaje de la historia no me lo acabo de creer. Qué HUEVAZOS tenía que tener el Gran Capitán para dirigirse nada menos que a Fernando el Católico (sabiendo como las gastaba) en esos términos. PERO QUE COJONAZOS señores. Desde luego Gonzalo se sabía o se creía intocable.


Yo es que estoy convencido de que está todo orquestado por los EEUU. Que no es algo que nos pille de sorpresa, pero que los mejicanos piquen como pardillos en su mayoría si es para nota.

¿Quién estaría interesado en fomentar una mentalidad de fracaso y pueblo vencido entre los mejicanos? Que se identifiquen con los perdedores y humillados pero no con los vencedores y la historia de progresos o pax hispánica del virreinato.

Si nosotros quisiésemos dominar a un pueblo, aculturizarlo y asimilarlo a nuestra órbita cultural ¿Qué haríamos o que preferíriamos? ¿A un pueblo orgulloso de su pasado, de su historia que siente un enorme amor por su lengua o su cultura? ¿O en cambio a un pueblo que siente su historia como una enorme derrota, una historia de humillación y vergüenza? Algo de lo que huir constantemente o pasarse la vida intentando compensar la frustración y malestar que le provoca tamaña injusticia.

Que mejor que ahorrarse semejante sufrimiento y adoptar desde un principio la cultura y valores del exitoso vecino del norte. Donde todo es orgullo, triunfo y satisfacción por ser quién se es ¿Verdad?

Que mejor forma de borrar tu vergonzante pasado que renunciar a la lengua de los malvados y crueles conquistadores o su cultura para adoptar la lengua de la libertad, los derechos, el progreso o el bienestar económico.

La maniobra es evidente. Y es que saben que en caso contrario, los mejicanos, los hispanos se quedan con la mitad de EEUU por pura demografía. Así que la ÚNICA salida a medio o corto plazo que tienen es echar toda la carne en asador, fomentar hasta extremos delirantes el indigenismo y erradicar la hispanidad o el hispanismo de Méjico. En caso contrario, pintan bastos para los yanquis.


----------



## naburiano (1 Feb 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Por no decir que era una fuerza militar que solo defendía los intereses del Rey y las élites.
> 
> Esta es la ultra derecha española históricamente: ensalzar que cuatro muertos de hambre mueran y maten para enriquecer más a un Rey y empobrecer más la clase social a la que ellos pertenecen.
> 
> ...



Como toda fuerza militar de la historia, endofobito.


----------



## NEKRO (1 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Bueno, irlandeses fueron los que se dedicaron a asesinar y robar en las playas a los náufragos de la Grande y Felicísima Armada. Pero bueno, en general, Irlanda y España han estado ligadas por un enemigo histórico común.



Va a ser que es falso. Tan falso eso que dices que hoy en día siguen celebrando misas por los españoles que murieron en esas playas.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Feb 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Bueno, Cañete desmitifica bastante el enfrentamiento de Empel en este libro (que se me habia olvidado)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DE aquella congelación, cuentan, que encontraron una imagen de la Virgen y eso les movió a avanzar sobre el hielo recién creado. Yo no soy marianista, pero la 'leyenda' resulta seductora.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Feb 2022)

Siglos llevo yo dando la matraca con el tema. Con una serie española con un presupuesto por todo lo puto alto, de españoles mazados guaperas tios duros al estilo la mierda de los viquingos pero con lo nuestro, conseguiriamos que el planeta entero se pusiera de rodillas y comiera rabo español... con toda la niñorratada panchita matandose a pajas en sus analisis de adn a poco que les salga un puto 1% de español

Pero como somos subnormales del puto nacimiento y aqui nadie produce nada, pues no solo no lo hacemos, sino que encima acaban enmierdando otros la imagen de todo esto, como la escoria gitanotorera


----------



## Guillotin (1 Feb 2022)

Yo este pasaje de la historia no me lo acabo de creer. Qué HUEVAZOS tenía que tener el Gran Capitán para dirigirse nada menos que a Fernando el Católico (sabiendo como las gastaba) en esos términos. PERO QUE COJONAZOS señores. Desde luego Gonzalo se sabía o se creía intocable. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Puede ser que no fuese todo tal y como nos lo han contado, pero sobre el Gran Capitán a diferencia del Cid o Don Pelayo, existe muchísima documentación.
Y ya si nos ponemos a ser extremadamente exactos, quizás el rey cuando le llamo a rendir cuentas, pudo ser más por las sospechas de que le había puesto los cuernos con su esposa Isabel, que por el dinero gastado en la campaña de Nápoles.
¿Quién sabe? Gonzalo de Córdoba era guapo, educado y tenia un gran don de gentes. 
Fue el guerrero favorito de Isabel antes de que esta se casara con Fernando. Y las malas lenguas contaban que eran demasiado amigos. Usted ya me entiende.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Feb 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Va a ser que es falso. Tan falso eso que dices que hoy en día siguen celebrando misas por los españoles que murieron en esas playas.



Irlanda en aquella época estaba dividida en un sistema de clanes, aparte de las zonas dominadas por los ingleses. Hubo clanes que acogieron bien a los españoles y hubo clanes que se dedicaron a lo que he mencionado, matar y robar a los náufragos españoles.


----------



## NEKRO (1 Feb 2022)

Seguramente la escondieron para que no fuera quemada por los protestantes y después nadie pudo volver para recuperarla. Paso lo mismo en España con la invasión de los moros y después con los franceses.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Feb 2022)

De hecho, rezo para que no se haga nada de nada. Porque hoy dia, como alguien tuviera la osadia de hacer algo, iba a ser una destroza de tal calibre que iban a enmierdar la imagen para los restos. Asi que mejor que no haga nada, ningun ñarigudo, ningun rojo, y mucho menos, ningun gitano torero de mierda

El dia que exista gente patriota con vision cerebro y cultura, ya veremos


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Feb 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> DE aquella congelación, cuentan, que encontraron una imagen de la Virgen y eso les movió a avanzar sobre el hielo recién creado. Yo no soy marianista, pero la 'leyenda' resulta seductora.



que cabronazo (en el buen sentido) el Ferrer Dalmau:







Un poco como en la primera Cruzada, bastante jodidos en la Antioquia sitiada cuando un fraile tuvo una "revelacion" y en plan "dejadme solo aqui dentro" salio de la catedral con "la lanza de Longino".

Los cruzados acabaron resistiendo y venciendo.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Feb 2022)

Los irlandeses no son anglos sino celtas; los anglos y sajones son germánicos que invadieron la isla en el siglo V













Anglos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Britanos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (1 Feb 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Tenían cojones, si. Pero sobretodo tenían honor, razones y buenos ejemplos a seguir.
> 
> La mayoría de los soldados que se alistaban a los tercios eran de origen noble. Hidalgos e infanzones sobretodo. Tenían muy claro que lo más importante que poseían era su honor y no estaban dispuestos a perderlo por nada del mundo. Aunque a muchos de nuestros contemporáneos les cueste creerlo eran lo suficientemente creyentes para no temer a la muerte y para creer que la causa por la que luchaban era digna de entregar la vida.
> 
> A esto le sumas el hecho de que durante el siglo XVI y XVII hacerse soldado estaba de moda y era lo que hacía la élite intelectual del país, se puede comenzar a entender como pudo un puñado de hombres hacer lo que hicieron tanto tiempo y contra tantos.



Muy similares a los romanos en ese aspecto.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

muy asqueroso lo que haces, eco de malas lenguas contra Isabel la Católica, que digan lo que digan acabará siendo beatificada



Guillotin dijo:


> Yo este pasaje de la historia no me lo acabo de creer. Qué HUEVAZOS tenía que tener el Gran Capitán para dirigirse nada menos que a Fernando el Católico (sabiendo como las gastaba) en esos términos. PERO QUE COJONAZOS señores. Desde luego Gonzalo se sabía o se creía intocable.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Puede ser que no fuese todo tal y como nos lo han contado, pero sobre el Gran Capitán a diferencia del Cid o Don Pelayo, existe muchísima documentación.
> Y ya si nos ponemos a ser extremadamente exactos, quizás el rey cuando le llamo a rendir cuentas, pudo ser más por las sospechas de que le había puesto los cuernos con su esposa Isabel, que por el dinero gastado en la campaña de Nápoles.
> ...


----------



## Guillotin (1 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> muy asqueroso lo que haces, eco de malas lenguas contra Isabel la Católica, que digan lo que digan acabará siendo beatificada



Prefiero creer, que los cortesanos ante el reparto de los cargos y prebendas tras la conquista de Nápoles, a través de la calumnia, algo muy propio de la corte acusaron al Gran Capitán de malversar los fondos para la campaña.
También me creo, que García de Paredes, ante las graves acusaciones que estaba recibiendo su amigo y comandante, tuvo los cojones de presentarse en la corte ante el mismo Rey y retar a duelo a cualquiera que ante él mantuviese la acusación de malversador a Gonzalo de Córdoba.

Y por cierto, son muchas las Santas que conocieron hombre, en el sentido bíblico.


----------



## V. R. N (1 Feb 2022)

De hecho es mentira que fueran unos desarrapados y no se si feos y calvos, porque feos, chepudos y deformes los tenemos en política y han pasado unos cuántos siglos, ahí están destruyendo el país, los Tercios se dedicaban a otras empresas para precisamente hacer un imperio más grande.
Voy a explicar por qué eran los soldados más atractivos y buenorros de todos. 
Primero explicaré el aspecto físico. Eran señores normalmente con barba lógicamente, ahí no tenían maquinilla... ni tiempo para ello..... era además la tónica de la época. El español era velludo, lo sigue siendo pero quizás antes más, el fenómeno actual de la calvicie en España es una incógnita a mi juicio (¿alimentación, conservantes, SOCIALISMO  ?) pero igual que a lo largo de los siglos hay cosas que aumentan como la estatura, hay otras que decrecen. También se habla que a base de siglos la muela del juicio desaparecerá por ejemplo.
No obstante pensemos también en la higiene y condiciones de la época..... un pelo sucio, con piojos, debilitado por la alimentación poco equilibrada o escasa no favorecía a tener melena de león....en cualquier caso no era lo que les preocupaba a nuestros HOMBRES.
La estatura media a lo largo del XVII en España rondaba entre el 1,50-1,60 una vez más la alimentación y el tipo de vida era algo determinante. Habría algún soldado que igual media 1,64 y que el más chaparrillo 1,50 pelado. Bien, supongo que todos los que estamos en el hilo hemos visto al natural las armas de la época.... pues eso...nos parecerían bajitos pero..... ¡como peleaban con las espaditas eh! 
La complexión más de lo mismo, ¿alguien piensa que con ese estrés, alimentación regulera, desgaste físico brutal.... habría gordos?, eran hombres fibrosos, sobre todo con unos brazos y troncos durisimos, cosa normal....deformacion profesional que se llama... 
En resumen tenemos, señores en torno al 1,55 de extremidades muy fuertes con barba, velludos, y en gran proporción morenos. Lo de guapos o feos es muy subjetivo, porque en el resto del mundo hay gente horrenda en el primer mundo y estamos en el siglo XXI.... que dentadura iban a tener los españoles de aquella acaso... ¿muy diferente de la de un francés,.... un inglés? (HORROR DE INGLESES). Una vez más los traidorcitos de los españoles (SOCIALCOMUNISTAS) diciendo que qué feos sus compatriotas, desprestigiando para contentar a los anglos y similar. En fin. 
No se.... pero a mi no me resulta atractivo un zanahorio flamenco corriendo echando leches, huyendo por la noche de su campamento cuando ve que se le acerca un torito encamisado español 

Seguimos con la indumentaria. De documentos bien versados se puede afirmar que el uniforme se iba adquiriendo poco a poco. Según el puesto que ocuparan tenían el atuendo correspondiente. 
Se empezaba bisoño, con camisa normalmente blanca de cuello balona, pañuelo al bíceps rojo para diferenciarse del otro ejército, pañuelo en la cabeza atado molón, súper típico de nuestros toritos. Pantalón acuchillado y botas de cuero de caña alta. Si algún forero/a avispado ha leído la cita que puse de Cervantes en el hilo en un post del principio se da cuenta de lo poco abrigadetes que iban los pobres. De hecho el rey para los nuevos que entraban les acabó comprando la indumentaria mínima a modo de adelanto.
Luego a medida que iban ganando dinero se lo iban complementando, el problema supongo que sería que.... Aaaaaay el vino y las mujeres gastaban en lo que no debían, pero bueno.... después de una contienda a pecho descubierto, ¿quién narices le niega a uno de esos unas jarras de vino y relajar con una manceba?
Bueno, entonces lo siguiente que adquirían era un jubón de cuero, sombrero de ala y plumas. La cruz de San Andrés ya siempre cosida al jubón. Si ahorraba lo suficiente podía comprar el jubón con mangas, le daba más protección sin duda de un corte en brazo. Este era el uniforme básico de pica seca. 
Por último ya tenemos el conocido uniforme de peto, escarcelas, gorjal, el casco molón vaya. Ya tenía que haber ahorrado mucho, estaba mucho más protegido pero menos ágil. 
Todos ellos siempre con pañuelo rojo al brazo, fundamental. 
Se evitaba el negro en la indumentaria y se preferían colores claros o pardos porque al parecer a simple vista resultaban más numerosos. 
Yo pienso que el uniforme completo lo utilizaban 4 gatos porque debía ser un coñazo y lo que les gustaba a nuestros toritos era moverse con facilidad y porque... iban como querían y les salía de sus "cojones morenos"


----------



## V. R. N (1 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo este pasaje de la historia no me lo acabo de creer. Qué HUEVAZOS tenía que tener el Gran Capitán para dirigirse nada menos que a Fernando el Católico (sabiendo como las gastaba) en esos términos. PERO QUE COJONAZOS señores. Desde luego Gonzalo se sabía o se creía intocable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo si me creo lo del Gran Capitán, por aquel entonces su HONOR era lo más importante que tenían, de hecho lo demostraban con sus actuaciones. Es lo que choca tanto hoy en día, acostumbrados a tener dirigentes mentirosos, corruptos, veletas, cobardes.... sin HONOR ninguno pensamos que no se atreverían, pero si.... de hecho ellos ante cualquier acusación que les fuese falsa decían la famosa frase "¡por mi honor juro tal cosa!" y lo defendian pues ya sabemos incluso a duelo-muerte. 
Inimaginable hoy de estos sinvergüenzas


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

¿y con eso te basta para esparcer dudas sobre la fidelidad de Isabel a su matrimonio?



Guillotin dijo:


> Y por cierto, son muchas las Santas que conocieron hombre, en el sentido bíblico.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿y con eso te basta para esparcer dudas sobre la fidelidad de Isabel a su matrimonio?



Yo solo comento lo que he leído, no estoy afirmando ni desmintiendo nada de nada.
Ella además de ser una reina y una Santa, también fue mujer y Gonzalo de Córdoba un guerrero muy apuesto y educado, se conocieron antes de que Isabel de castilla se entregara en sagrado matrimonio con Fernando de Aragón.


----------



## pegaso (1 Feb 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> De origen noble he dicho. Y si, el perfil más abundante era el hijo no primogénito de la baja nobleza (hidalgos e infanzones) que sin perspectivas de heredar tierras ni títulos solían o bien alistarse en los ejércitos o meterse en el seminario.
> 
> La abundancia de la baja nobleza en España era mucho mayor que en la mayoría de Europa. Hablando de memoria creo que se estima que cerca 15-20% de la población lo era, habiendo zonas con hidalguia universal reconocida a todos sus habitantes como Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa. En Asturias se estima también en más del 70% y en general en todo el norte de España eran bastante abundantes.
> Mientras, en Francia por ejemplo, los nobles no pasaban del 3%.
> ...



Los hidalgos era como ahora la clase media, se apuntaba todo dios...


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

ya, como las porteras...



Guillotin dijo:


> Yo solo comento lo que he leído, no estoy afirmando ni desmintiendo nada de nada.
> Ella además de ser una reina y una Santa, también fue mujer y Gonzalo de Córdoba un guerrero muy apuesto y educado, se conocieron antes de que Isabel de castilla se entregara en sagrado matrimonio con Fernando de Aragón.


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Lo importante de este tema es que te das cuenta DE LA CANTIDAD INGENTE DE MENTIRAS que nos han colado. Pero no solo los que estaban interesados por pura conveniencia en ello, como los rojos, la progresía o el separatismo, sino incluso de gente supuestamente entendida y conocedora del tema. Hasta tímidos o acomplejados apologetas de la época como Reverte. Siempre intentando proyectar la típica imagen de español cruel, valeroso y despiadado, celoso de su honor, pero con las luces justas.
> 
> Para luego descubrir como ha dicho un forero que en realidad los tercios no era un club de gente aguerrida, bizarra y osada pero al mismo tiempo ignorante y fanática, SINO QUE ERA GENTE MUY PREPARADA E INTELIGENTE. Nadie se acuerda nunca de que Lope de Vega o Calderón, el mismo Cervantes fueron soldados. Joder que gente más estúpida y justita de conocimiento.
> 
> ...



Pero esto es lo bueno y lo malo de la historia, que siempre esta sujeta a revisionismo si es objetivo y se busca la verdad, no la payasada del institut de nova historia de cataluñe, hace unos años nadie se cuestionaba la historia oficial sajona donde los Españoles quedabamos muy mal, pero en España ha aparecido una especie de revisionismo historico que esta tirando por tierra muchas mentiras y creencias, incluso en Inglaterra se acepta ya que la mal llamada Armada invencible no fue hundida, y no solo en el tema de los Tercios, hay historiadores que cuestinonan el "desastre" de Annual, el informe Picaso y la responsabilidad de Silvestre, tirando por tierra muchos mitos.
Lo que pasa que este revisionismo tambien deberia caer en otro revisionismo posterior ya que incluso Hugo Cañete, gran divulgador de los Tercios, se equivoca y esto da pie a falsas creencias.


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Feb 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Va a ser que es falso. Tan falso eso que dices que hoy en día siguen celebrando misas por los españoles que murieron en esas playas.



No es falso, en la Desperta Ferro que tengo sobre la "Armada invencible" lo dicen, muchos naufragos Españoles fueron degollados por los Irlandeses, si mal no recuerdo en una playa degollaron a unos trescientos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pero esto es lo bueno y lo malo de la historia, que siempre esta sujeta a revisionismo si es objetivo y se busca la verdad, no la payasada del institut de nova historia de cataluñe, hace unos años nadie se cuestionaba la historia oficial sajona donde los Españoles quedabamos muy mal, pero en España ha aparecido una especie de revisionismo historico que esta tirando por tierra muchas mentiras y creencias, incluso en Inglaterra se acepta ya que la mal llamada Armada invencible no fue hundida, y no solo en el tema de los Tercios, hay historiadores que cuestinonan el "desastre" de Annual, el informe Picaso y la responsabilidad de Silvestre, tirando por tierra muchos mitos.
> Lo que pasa que este revisionismo tambien deberia caer en otro revisionismo posterior ya que incluso Hugo Cañete, gran divulgador de los Tercios, se equivoca y esto da pie a falsas creencias.



No es una cuestión de "revisionar". Sino de dejar al descubierto una serie de manipulaciones groseras y malintencionadas que o bien se basan en la ignorancia o en la más pura intencionalidad espúrea.

Esto no es una cuestión de dos historiadores que no se ponen de acuerdo o tienen una perspectiva distinta sobre un determinado hecho. Se trata de FALSEAR deliberadamente la historia. Como si dijésemos que Hitler no invadió Polonia o que EEUU no participó en la guerra del Vietnam.

Me remito a mi ejemplo anterior. Llevo TODA LA VIDA ESCUCHANDO que Felipe II era un rey fanático e intransigente. E incluso admitiendo eso como cierto, que una de las causas de la decadencia española fue la Guerra de Flandes que los Austrias se empecinaron en mantener en contra de toda lógica o intereses del reino. Donde se enterraron oro y plata por toneladas y haciendas enteras.
De hecho conmino a todo el mundo a que confiese si ellos no han leído o escuchado lo mismo.

Y resulta que luego descubro la Paz de Gante o el Edicto Perpetuo y me doy cuenta QUE DESDE EL MISMO PRINCIPIO España ofreció a los rebeldes condiciones MUY VENTAJOSAS, incluso llegando a rehabilitar a Guillermo de Orange o atendiendo muchas de las demandas rebeldes. Es decir que lo de la intransigencia y obcecación españolas es simplemente MENTIRA. Es más la impresión que parecen dar es que igual que hoy con el separatismo, la corona española FUE DEMASIADO BLANDA y considerada con sus enemigos, para NADA. Con los resultados que ya se pudo ver a continuación.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Para quien no sepa de lo que hablo, que se lea un resumen de los términos del acuerdo:


Las tropas españolas debían abandonar los Países Bajos.
Los estados generales podían legislar por iniciativa propia.
Declaración de una amnistía para los insurrectos neerlandeses.
Confirmación de los privilegios de la nobleza y la Iglesia.
Guillermo de Orange actuaría como jefe del gobierno al lado del tutor nombrado por el rey.

ESTO no es revisionismo. Que me diga a mi CUALQUIERA, que país del mundo en pleno siglo 20 ofrecería semejantes condiciones a unos insurrectos herejes y su líder.


----------



## machinaexdeus (1 Feb 2022)

Venga, a rascarse el bolsillo. 


1 de febrero de 2022 

Una estatua para Los Tercios, comienza la búsqueda de 200.000 euros 

El proyecto, que pretende instalar la escultura en el paseo de la Castellana en Madrid, cuenta ya con el apoyo del consistorio municipal 

Arranca el 'crowdfunding' para financiar el monumento de Los Tercios en Madrid 

La estatua estará formada por cuatro figuras que representan cómo estaban formados los Tercios españoles: un piquero –la base de la infantería española entre los siglos XV y XVIII–, un arcabucero, un sargento, y un soldado equipado con una espada ropera y una bandera. 

El monumento tendrá unas dimensiones de unos 2,60 metros de altura, será realizada en bronce fundido a la cera perdida y se erigirá sobre un pedestal de granito de 3,5 metros. 


Los interesados pueden hacer su contribución en el siguiente enlace: 
Monumento a los tercios: una pica en la Castellana 









Una estatua para Los Tercios, comienza la búsqueda de 200.000 euros


El viernes recordaba los inicios de esta iniciativa hace cuatro años y ofrecía el mérito a Ferrer-Dalmau: 'Gracias a él tuve la oportunidad de hacer desde la vida civil ...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (1 Feb 2022)

Los flamencos pintaron como un sanguinario al Duque de Alba por establecer el " Tribunal de la sangre".

Lo cierto es que esos mismos flamencos protestantes , mataron antes a cientos de flamencos como ellos , pero católicos y fieles al Rey , de ahí que se estableciera el " Tribunal de tumultos" , que no de la sangre.
Y por arte de birlibirloque , los asesinatos , incautaciones y robos a sus propios paisanos , se convirtió en una cosa buena y deseable.

A mis antepasados les caerían mal los flamencos por herejes , a mí por hijos de puta.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Feb 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Los flamencos pintaron como un sanguinario al Duque de Alba por establecer el " Tribunal de la sangre".
> 
> Lo cierto es que esos mismos flamencos protestantes , mataron antes a cientos de flamencos como ellos , pero católicos y fieles al Rey , de ahí que se estableciera el " Tribunal de tumultos" , que no de la sangre.
> Y por arte de birlibirloque , los asesinatos , incautaciones y robos a sus propios paisanos , se convirtió en una cosa buena y deseable.
> ...



Así cuentan la historia en la Wiki:

Guerra de los Ochenta Años - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Tribunal de los Tumultos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Feb 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Los flamencos pintaron como un sanguinario al Duque de Alba por establecer el " Tribunal de la sangre".
> 
> Lo cierto es que esos mismos flamencos protestantes , mataron antes a cientos de flamencos como ellos , pero católicos y fieles al Rey , de ahí que se estableciera el " Tribunal de tumultos" , que no de la sangre.
> Y por arte de birlibirloque , los asesinatos , incautaciones y robos a sus propios paisanos , se convirtió en una cosa buena y deseable.
> ...



en España nunca cayeron bien los flamencos/valones, ni siquiera los católicos, para unos oficios u otros la Monarquía trajo gente de allá y siempre hubo reacciones hostiles hacia ellos, de hecho la palabra "flamenco" en el sentido de "arrogante, chulillo" no viene de lo itano sino de los de Flandes

sin ir más lejos, uno de los puntos conflictivos del motín de Esquilache se refiere directamente a las guardias valonas y el odio que le tenía el popla de Madrit, la química parece ser mutua y enquistada hasta día de hoy, como demuestran a día de hoy tanto Holanda y especialmente Bélgica con cualquier disculpa que se ofrezca


----------



## loveisintheair (4 Feb 2022)

Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo y el tiempo dedicado a contestarme, casi me da pena lo que te voy a decir. Pero como veo que todos me remitís a youtubers o internet, lo aclaro.

Yo no me voy a poner a profundizar sobre los Tercios, tengo suficiente con lo que leo aquí. Lo que quiero es un par de títulos de LIBROS para regalárselos a mi hijo, que últimamente no para de leer ensayos sobre la historia de España.


----------



## loveisintheair (4 Feb 2022)

Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo y el tiempo dedicado a contestarme, casi me da pena lo que te voy a decir. Pero como veo que todos me remitís a youtubers o internet, lo aclaro.

Yo no me voy a poner a profundizar sobre los Tercios,tengo otros intereses y para mí es suficiente con lo que leo aquí. Lo que quiero es un par de títulos de LIBROS para regalárselos a mi hijo, que últimamente no para de leer ensayos sobre la historia de España.


----------

